# OctaFX broker



## OctaFX (26 Oct 2015)

Apreciados traders,

Mi nombre es Nataly Lomberts y soy un representante oficial de OctaFX. De ahora en adelante seré un visitante regular en este foro, por lo que si alguien tiene preguntas o consultas, siéntanse libres de comentar y les daré respuesta tan pronto pueda.

Además, vamos a publicar aquí las principales noticias, novedades e información sobre nuestras ofertas especiales. Nuestra prioridad es hacer que su experiencia de trading sea increíblemente cómoda, ¡llevar el trading en Forex hasta todo un nuevo nivel!

¡Quedamos a la espera de sus respuestas!


*Respetuosamente,
Representante OctaFX*


----------



## GrumpyCat (26 Oct 2015)




----------



## OctaFX (26 Oct 2015)

GrumpyCat, su pan hizo mi dia )


----------



## mol (26 Oct 2015)

Dinos en que invertir a largo plazo y asi entras de guays por aqui jejejje


----------



## OctaFX (26 Oct 2015)

mol dijo:


> Dinos en que invertir a largo plazo y asi entras de guays por aqui jejejje



Me temo que no es de mi competencia, no es un oràculo  Pero si tiene alguna pregunta sobre OctaFX en particular, estoy aquí para ayudarle!


----------



## JohnDoe (26 Oct 2015)

Se realizan envíos a domicilio?


----------



## OctaFX (26 Oct 2015)

*El calendario de mercado de OctaFX cambia con el final del horario de verano europeo​*
OctaFX se complace en notificarle que el *sábado, 25 de octubre*, termina el horario de verano en Europa. Recuerde que, en esa fecha, el mercado forex y nuestros servidores cambiarán del horario de verano de *Europa Oriental (EEST)* al *horario de Europa Oriental (EET)*. Nuestro servidor arrancará en el nuevo horario el *sábado, 25 de octubre*. No olvide tener en cuenta este factor al planificar sus operaciones.

Le rogamos que tome nota de que el *viernes, 30 de octubre de 2015*, el trading con todos los instrumentos financieros disponibles cerrará a las *23:00 EET (hora del servidor)*, debido al hecho de que Estados Unidos cambia al horario estándar una semana más tarde.









El horario de trading será el estándar a partir del 1 de noviembre de 2015:





No olvide que cualquier operación que se inicie durante las horas de cierre de la negociación se pasará al día siguiente (rollover).
Queremos disculparnos por las molestias que le podamos causar. Por favor, para cualquier duda, contacte con nuestro Servicio de atención al cliente. Ante cualquier fallo, sírvase informar inmediatamente a support@octafx.com


----------



## OctaFX (27 Oct 2015)

*OctaFX, el Mejor Bróker Global STP de 2015!​*



Estamos encantados de anunciar a nuestra comunidad de traders un nuevo logro de la empresa. Este año Forex Report ha concedido dos premios a OctaFX. El jurado de este prestigioso portal ha distinguido a nuestra empresa con los premios como Mejor Bróker Global STP de 2015 y Contribución Destacada al sector FX. Expresamos nuestra gratitud al equipo de investigación de Forex Report y damos las gracias especialmente a nuestros traders por confiar en nosotros.

La expansión y orientación global de OctaFX le han llevado a recibir el premio al Mejor Bróker Global STP. Nuestros traders se encuentran en diferentes partes del mundo, y el número de miembros nuevos que llegan de países distintos no para de crecer. Damos la bienvenida a cada trader que se acerca hasta nosotros para compartir nuestro éxito.

Según Forex Report, OctaFX encabeza la revolución del trading social. Este enorme elogio nos ha ayudado a obtener el premio a la Contribución Destacada al sector FX. Estamos convencidos de que lo innovador de nuestras herramientas y nuestra aproximación a la provisión de servicios han sido la clave de este reconocimiento.


_“OctaFX se precia de tratar de manera individual a los clientes y de crecer con gran rapidez. La empresa proporciona servicios de atención sin retrasos y una web multilingüe de asistencia y servicio personal a sus clientes.”_
*Mariya Bheekhun, analista de FX Report​*
Nos sentimos orgullosos de haber sido distinguidos por FX Report, el más importante portal de información sobre el mercado Forex para traders minoristas y corporativos. Forex Report dedica un equipo de investigación a evaluar brókeres, traders y las últimas tecnologías. El jurado sigue sólidos criterios y recomendaciones para premiar los logros y las contribuciones de las empresas más destacadas.

Puede ver la lista completa de nuestros premios aquí.



*Opere con OctaFX: el bróker de Forex más fiable!*


----------



## El_Consul (27 Oct 2015)

Compro terras? o algo?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Oct 2015)

Para ganarte algo de reputación en este foro necesitas 5 años, haber hecho al menos 20 predicciones y haber acertado un 80% al menos. Entonces alguien te hará caso y comprará lo que les vendas. 

Os sale más rentable contratarme a mi para haceros publicidad en vez de contratar a un novato.

Espero vuestras ofertas por privado ::


----------



## OctaFX (27 Oct 2015)

Graciaaaas, el hombre con los plátanos - chulo


----------



## Jeenyus (27 Oct 2015)

comisiones operativas?numero de instrumentos?niveles de apalancamiento soportados?donde esta registrada la empresa y bajo que auspicios?tiempo de transferencia a cuenta de beneficios?sucursal fisica en España?

Gracias.


----------



## OctaFX (28 Oct 2015)

Jeenyus dijo:


> comisiones operativas?numero de instrumentos?niveles de apalancamiento soportados?donde esta registrada la empresa y bajo que auspicios?tiempo de transferencia a cuenta de beneficios?sucursal fisica en España?
> 
> Gracias.



Hola Jeenyus!

Gracias por su preguntas!

1. OctaFX cobra ningunas comisiónes.
2. Sobre algo los instrumentos de OctaFX: MT4 micro cuenta - 12 pares de divisas + Oro y Plata; MT4 ECN - 28 pares de divisas + Oro y Plata; cTrader ECN - 48 pares de divisas + Oro y Plata
3. Apalancamiento: hasta 1:500
4. Al principio teníamos sólo una licencia - Octa Markets Incorporated se registró en el año 2011 en San Vicente y Granadinas, con el número de licencia 19776 IBC 2011 - pero crecemos, la compañía desarrolla y hace poco hemos recibido la licencia de FCA, ahora estamos en la etapa de su lanzamiento y muy pronto se podrá abrir una cuenta en octafx.co.uk. OctaFX actúa de conformidad completa con estándares internacionales en materia de legislación y regulación. 
5. Si pregunta sobre la retirada, una solicitud típica de retirada de efectivo requiere cerca de 1 hora de procesamiento.
6. No tenemos un sucursal fisica en España. 

Para obtener más información, visite nuestra página web.

Saludos cordiales,
Representante OctaFX


----------



## OctaFX (28 Oct 2015)

*OctaFX da su apoyo a la Fundación Bali Sports por una gran causa*

*OctaFX da su apoyo a la Fundación Bali Sports por una gran causa​*



OctaFX ha empezado a patrocinar la Fundación Bali Sports, una organización benéfica indonesia que promueve el deporte entre las personas con discapacidad.

Con esta nueva iniciativa, el bróker de reconocido prestigio decide llevar su apoyo más allá del deporte profesional de Indonesia y poner también su atención en los más necesitados. Al financiar a la Fundación Bali Sports prestamos nuestra ayuda a la comunidad indonesia en su conjunto, ya que esta organización dedica sus esfuerzos a desarrollar una gran variedad de actividades para personas con discapacidades físicas y psíquicas.

La Fundación Bali Sports define su misión como “la mejora de las vidas de las personas discapacitadas en Bali e Indonesia Oriental a través del poder del deporte y el juego para fomentar el desarrollo, la salud y la paz”. Nos sentimos orgullosos de participar en esa tarea encomiable y necesaria.

BSF pretende establecer puentes entre el Ministerio de Juventud y Educación de Indonesia, las federaciones nacionales de deportes y el Comité Paralímpico en su cobertura y servicio a los individuos discapacitados.


_“De parte de la Fundación Bali Sports, quiero dar las gracia a OctaFX por su apoyo a nuestros programas deportivos para discapacitados. Con vuestra ayuda, ahora podemos elevar a un nivel superior el baloncesto y el rugby en silla de ruedas y la vela para discapacitados”._
*
Rodney Holt, fundador de la BSF*​

*Siga nuestra página de noticias para estar al tanto de todos los detalles, y diríjase a la página web oficial de BSF si quiere ayudar a OctaFX a mejorar las vidas de muchas personas.​*


----------



## OctaFX (29 Oct 2015)

Сreo que gustará esta noticia, ya que los españoles como nadie otros gusta el fútbol!!! 

*
Presentamos el acuerdo de colaboración entre OctaFX y el Southampton FC, de la Premier League inglesa​*
Nos complace anunciar que OctaFX se convierte en orgulloso patrocinador del Southampton FC, un equipo de fútbol lleno de talento y jóvenes promesas que compite en la primera división inglesa. Estamos muy satisfechos de este acuerdo con el club, conocido por el apodo de “The Saints” (los Santos), y de apoyar a un deporte por el que nuestros clientes sienten verdadera pasión.

_“El Southampton FC es uno de los clubes de fútbol de mayor éxito y más prometedores de la Premier League inglesa, un equipo que la temporada anterior consiguió colocarse entre los mejores y al que, a partir de ahora, esperamos ayudar a alcanzar todo su potencial en los estadios ingleses en la Premier y del resto del mundo en la Europa League.”_

Estamos muy orgullosos de este acuerdo, y esperamos con ilusión invertir en el éxito del Southampton y pasar a formar parte de sus logros futuros.

*Daniel Harris
Director, OctaFX UK Limited​*



En declaraciones del CEO del Southampton FC, Gareth Rogers: _“Estamos encantados de este acuerdo con OctaFX, un bróker de forex registrado en la FCA y galardonado con múltiples premios. Tanto ellos como nosotros estamos en el Reino Unido, y los dos estamos creciendo rápidamente a escala mundial. También compartimos valores, como el trabajo duro, la dedicación y el afán de estar entre los primeros: una base excelente para una colaboración de éxito”.
_




Como patrocinadores oficiales del club, en OctaFX queremos subrayar la importancia de fomentar el talento y de trabajar para que algo pequeño se convierta en algo grande, sin importarnos los obstáculos que la adversidad pueda ponernos en el camino. Creemos que esta colaboración con el Southampton conseguirá motivar e inspirar a nuestros clientes para alcanzar sus propios objetivos.

Siga nuestra página de patrocinio y nuestras redes sociales: conozca todas las actividades que organizaremos en el marco de este patrocinio y sea el primero en apuntarse a las promociones de OctaFX y del Southampton FC.



*OctaFX: Del potential a la excelencia en el trading​*


----------



## OctaFX (30 Oct 2015)

*El equipo de voluntarios de OctaFX ofrece su apoyo a la Bali Sports Foundation y a la 3ª edición de los Juegos Paralímpicos Internacionales de Bali​*



Desde hace seis meses, OctaFX colabora en tres programas de la *Bali Sports Foundation*: rugby en silla de ruedas, baloncesto en silla de ruedas y vela para discapacitados.

El 22 de julio, la BSF inauguró las 3ª edición de los Juegos Paralímpicos Internacionales, donde atletas del sudeste asiático y Australia compitieron en deportes como rugby en silla de ruedas, boccia, esgrima, levantamiento de pesas y baloncesto en silla de ruedas.

Con la ayuda de OctaFX, la BSF organizó también el Campeonato de clubes de rugby en silla de ruedas de Bali y ha entrenado a los mejores jugadores para competir en el 4º Torneo Internacional de Rugby en silla de ruedas, que tuvo lugar entre el 22 y el 26 de julio en el marco de los Juegos Paralímpicos Internacionales 2015.

Personal directivo de OctaFX se presentó como voluntario para asistir en el torneo, ayudando en la organización y el desarrollo del evento.


_“Prestamos mucha atención a los problemas de los discapacitados de Indonesia, y hemos venido aquí para ayudar a la BSF. Hemos conocido a gente de las ONG de Bali, hemos hablado con deportistas de varias condiciones y hemos intentado ayudarles durante la competición. Ha sido una experiencia inolvidable, estoy convencida. Nuestra empresa puede ayudar tanto en lo económico como en lo humano.”_
*Joanna Archer​*
_“Colaborando en la realización de este evento me he dado cuenta del gran trabajo que hacen los trabajadores de la BSF. El deporte se ha convertido en una parte esencial de las vidas de las personas con discapacidades físicas de Bali. Verles jugar a rugby en silla de ruedas con toda su pasión y dedicación ha sido una gran inspiración para todos nosotros. Espero tener la oportunidad de seguir aportando felicidad a los necesitados.”_
*Olivia Claes​*



Rodney Holt, fundador de la Bali Sports Foundation, expresa su gratitud a la empresa OctaFX por su ayuda económica y presencia en el evento:_ “Es muy importante que los atletas vean que les apoyamos no solo con equipamientos nuevos sino con personas. Así se genera una atmósfera de competición y los deportistas cogen confianza y se concentran en conseguir el tanto para su equipo.”_

No se pierda las fotos del 4º Torneo Internacional de Rugby en silla de ruedas. Pronto dispondremos también de un reportaje de la competición con entrevistas a los participantes y muchos detalles.



*OctaFX. Encantados de recibirte.​*


----------



## OctaFX (2 Nov 2015)

*¡Electrice su trading con OctaFX!​*



OctaFX anuncia el concurso real más importante desde el Big Bang. El equipo de OctaFX se complace en presentar nuestra última promoción: el concurso real OctaFX Supercharged. Desarrollado por las mentes creadoras que diseñaron el celebrado concurso real El Rey de la Carretera, el objetivo de este concurso es el mismo, pero hemos añadido premios de más valor y mucha más diversión. 
_
“Estamos encantados de poder presentar finalmente al mundo nuestro nuevo concurso. Lo hemos diseñado para que lo importante no sea el saldo de su cuenta, sino su capacidad para operar hábilmente. ¡Tiene todo lo que usted estaba esperando!”_

El concurso comienza el 17 de noviembre de 2014 en el momento de apertura del mercado y finaliza el 13 de mayo de 2016 a la hora de cierre. A continuación detallamos los espectaculares premios que hemos preparado:


Tesla Model S
 Smart Fortwo
 Renault Twizy
 El último iMac de Apple
 El último MacBook pro de Apple
 El último MacBook Air de Apple
 El último Mac Mini de Apple
 El último iPad de Apple
 Apple iPhone 6 plus
 Apple iPhone 6
Además de los premios principales, entregamos un premio mensual al trader del mes: ¡el nuevo iPhone 6! Mientras se esfuerza por conseguir el coche eléctrico Model S de Tesla Motors, puede ir ganando rondas de este nuevo concurso real. Cada ronda dura 4 semanas. No dude en consultar nuestra sección Cómo ganar para saber más sobre las fórmulas que empleamos para calcular la puntuación del concurso.

Si desea tomar parte en el concurso solo tiene que abrir una cuenta real, depositar en ella un mínimo de 150 USD y empezar a ganar puntos. Opere en su cuenta real con toda su habilidad, obtenga distinciones, comuníquese con sus compañeros traders y llévese alguno de nuestros increíbles premios. Puede leer la reglamentación completa del concurso aquí.



*Concurso real OctaFX Supercharged: ¡Trading de alto voltaje de la mano de OctaFX!​*


----------



## OctaFX (3 Nov 2015)

*OctaFX proporciona los equipamientos para el programa BSF de baloncesto en silla de ruedas​*



OctaFX ha estado colaborando con la Fundación Deportiva de Bali (BSF) con objeto de mejorar la vida de los deportistas discapacitados en Bali, Indonesia.

Con nuestra ayuda, BSF puede ahora permitirse aumentar el número de personas dispuestas a jugar a baloncesto en silla de ruedas: hemos donado 10 nuevas sillas de ruedas para el programa de la Fundación Deportiva de Bali de este deporte. Ello mejorará asimismo la calidad de las sesiones de entrenamiento, pues el nuevo equipo es mucho más moderno.

Nos sentimos realmente felices de colaborar en el desarrollo de este programa, pues ayuda a los jóvenes de todo Bali a socializar, practicar y alcanzar nuevas metas. Creemos firmemente que la participación de los jóvenes discapacitados en los deportes significa para ellos una experiencia saludable y positiva.

El equipo de OctaFX se siente orgulloso de ayudar a los atletas de la BSF, pues somos conscientes de hasta qué extremos es duro su intento de superar todas sus dificultades. Los resultados positivos que se obtendrán serán nuestra mejor recompensa.


_“En nombre de la Fundación Deportiva Bali, quisiéramos agradecer a OctaFX su estimable ayuda al patrocinar las nuevas sillas de ruedas para baloncesto, pues ahora, en lugar de nuestras pesadas sillas de acero, disponemos de otras de aluminio ligero que nos permitirán competir en igualdad de condiciones con otros países en el deporte de baloncesto en silla de ruedas”._
*Rodney Holt
Fundador de la BSF​*
Ha sido un gran comienzo de nuestra colaboración con la BSF. Al apoyar a esta Fundación en los III juegos Paralímpicos internacionales de Bali, nos alegramos de proporcionar a los atletas de la BSF una mayor asistencia a través de distintos programas.




*Siga nuestra páginas de noticies para conocer todos los detalles y acuda a la página web oficial de BSF para ayudar a cambiar sus vidas junto con OctaFX!​*


----------



## OctaFX (6 Nov 2015)

*Anunciamos a los ganadores de la Ronda 28 del concurso demo semanal cTrader​*



Ha terminado la nueva ronda de nuestro ya clásico concurso demo semanal cTrader, y vamos a anunciar los nombres de los ganadores. Los mejores traders de la ronda recibirán como premio un fondo de 400 USD. Mientras felicitamos a los cinco nuevos ganadores, damos la bienvenida a todos los traders y les animamos a inscribirse en la próxima ronda. Y ahora, he aquí a los distinguidos ganadores de la Ronda 28 del concurso demo semanal cTrader:



*La primera posición*, con un premio de *150 USD*, es para el señor *Asel* de *Indonesia*.
 *La segunda posición*, con un premio de *100 UDS*, es para el señor *Raheel Ameer*, de *Pakistán*.
 *La tercera posición*, con un premio de *75 USD*, es para el señor *Wali Muhammad Bhatti* de *Pakistán*.
 *La cuarta posición*, con un premio de *50 USD*, es para el señor *Crescencio Florento* de *Filipinas*.
 *La quinta posición*, con unpremio de *25 USD*, es para el señor *Karim Said* del *Reino Unido*.

Muchos ánimos a los traders que han participado, pero que no han podido alcanzar la quinta posición. Estamos seguros de que podrán superarse a sí mismos en próximas contiendas. Regístrense ahora y exploren todas las ventajas del concurso demo semanal cTrader. ¡El concurso demo semanal cTrader está específicamente diseñado para mejorar su destreza en el trading!



*¡Explore un nuevo nivel de trading con OctaFX!​*


----------



## OctaFX (10 Nov 2015)

*OctaFX se complace en anunciar a los ganadores de la Ronda 44 del concurso demo Champion de OctaFX​*


La Ronda 44 del concurso demo Champion de OctaFX ha finalizado, y estamos encantados de anunciar a los ganadores. La lucha ha sido enconada, por lo que los tres afortunados ganadores pueden ser calificados de verdaderos campeones. Entre todos se reparten un fondo para premios de 1.000 USD. Si usted quiere seguir su ejemplo y probar sus habilidades en el trading, inscríbase aquí para el próximo concurso demo. Pruebe su suerte y sus habilidades en el trading y consiga así una espléndida oportunidad para ganar en la próxima ronda del concurso demo Champion de OctaFX. Y ahora, permítannos felicitar a los cuatro campeones de la Ronda 44, cuyos nombres pasarán a formar parte de la lista del Salón de la Fama de OctaFX:



*La primera posición*, con un premio de *500 USD*, es para el señor *Alexey Melnikov* de *Kazajstan*
 *La segunda posición*, con un premio de *300 USD*, es para el señor *Supriadi SH* de *Indonesia*
 *La tercera posición*, con un premio de *100 USD*, es para el señor *Alfi Hendri* de *Indonesia*
 *El último participante* en el concurso, el señor *Srini Vasa* de *India*, ha recibido una gratificación de *100 USD*

Este concurso ha sigo específicamente creado para los traders que desean probar sus habilidades en trading en una plataforma demo y adquirir mayor experiencia. Sin embargo, damos la bienvenida a todos los participantes: incluso los traders más experimentados son bien recibidos si quieren tomar parte en el concurso demo Champion de OctaFX. Los premios son en dinero real, lo que añade al concurso un incentivo más. Queremos que los traders se inspiren con las historias de éxito de nuestros campeones, que comparten con todos nosotros sus habituales estrategias, tácticas y consejos. Esté atento: pronto publicaremos las nuevas historias de éxito para que usted aprenda más sobre los ganadores de la Ronda 44 y sus estrategias. Nuestro agradecimiento a todos los traders que han participado en la Ronda 44. La inscripción para la nueva Ronda ya ha comenzado: así pues, no pierda la oportunidad de conseguir todos los beneficios del concurso demo Champion de OctaFX y de ganar un premio en metálico.



*¡Usted puede ser el próximo campeón de OctaFX!​*


----------



## OctaFX (11 Nov 2015)

*OctaFX felicita a los ganadores de la Ronda 29 del concurso demo semanal cTrader​*



Nos complace comunicarles que ya disponemos de los resultados de la Ronda 29 del concurso demo semanal cTrader, y que los ganadores recientemente galardonados ya celebran su victoria. Los participantes de la Ronda 29 que han demostrado su mejor hacer en trading se han repartido un fondo de 400 USD. Al tiempo que felicitamos a los cinco afortunados ganadores, animamos a todos los traders a inscribirse en la próxima ronda y competir por un premio en dinero real.

Estamos encantados de premiar a los distinguidos ganadores de la Ronda 29 del concurso demo semanal cTrader:



*La primera posición*, con un premio de *150 USD*, es para el señor *Dedi Monalianto Saputra* de *Indonesia*
 *La segunda posición*, con un premio de *100 USD*, es para el señor *Imam Sugiono* de *Indonesia*
 *La tercera posición*, con un premio de *75 USD*, es para el señor *Mr. Asel Asel* de *Indonesia*
 *La cuarta posición*, con un premio de *50 USD*, es para el señor *Santhoshkumar Latchathipathi* de *India*
 *La quinta posición*, con un premio de *25 USD*, es para el señor *Lia Listiawati* de *Indonesia*

Agradecemos a todos los traders su participación en nuestro avanzado concurso demo semanal cTrader, y esperamos que hayan disfrutado con ello. Todavía disfrutan de otra oportunidad de hacer su trading más entretenido y mostrar sus habilidades uniéndose a la próxima ronda de nuestro extraordinario concurso, que comenzará dentro de pocos días. ¡Ahora es el momento de descubrir las ventajas de cTrader, y de ganar los premios de OctaFX!


*¡Explore un nuevo nivel de trading con OctaFX!​*


----------



## OctaFX (13 Nov 2015)

*¡Incremente sus beneficios con un bono 50% de OctaFX!​*



OctaFX establece los más altos estándares en el nivel de servicio y los mantiene, además de desarrollar constantemente nuevos servicios y promociones. En este momento OctaFX ofrece gratuitamente un bono ¡por hasta el 50% de todos los depósitos efectuados por el cliente durante 2015! Esta promoción puede incrementar el capital de trading disponible para el trader con cada depósito efectuado en la cuenta operativa. En este caso, el cliente puede elegir la cuantía del bono, que puede ser del 10% al 50%.

*¡Hoy le ofrecemos un bono por el 50% del depósito!*

El bono:

– Se aplica a cada depósito, independientemente de la cuantía
– Soporta su margen, por lo que usted puede ganar incluso más beneficios con la misma cantidad de sus propios fondos
– Es instantáneo cuando usted cumple los requerimientos de volumen exigido
– Puede retirarse sin absolutamente ninguna restricción


* Lo que es más, en OctaFX usted puede depositar y retirar sus fondos absolutamente libre de cargo alguno por comisiones*​


*Otras promociones ofrecidas por OctaFX:*

- Concurso real “Supercharged”
- Concurso demo “OctaFX Champion”
- Concurso demo “cTrader Weekly”


----------



## OctaFX (19 Nov 2015)

*Los campeones de nuestra Ronda 44 de OctaFX nos cuentan las claves de su éxito​*



Los ganadores de la Ronda 44 de concurso demo Champion de OctaFX ya han compartido sus historias de éxito con nosotros. Recibir una visión de conjunto del concurso desde el punto de vista de los líderes es siempre una fuente de inspiración para todos; así pues, le invitamos a disfrutar de la experiencia y de las impresiones de nuestros campeones. Lea, aprenda, muestre sus mejores estrategias de trading y la próxima historia de éxito puede ser la suya. Vamos a recordarle ahora los nombres de los ganadores de la Ronda 44:



*La primera posición*, con un premio de *500 USD*, es para el señor *Alexey Melnikov* de *Kazajstán*
 *La segunda posición*, con un premio de *300 USD*, es para el señor *Supriadi SH* de *Indonesia*
 *La tercera posición*, con un premio de *100 USD*, es para el señor *Alfi Hendri* de *Indonesia*
 *El último participante en el concurso*, el señor *Srini Vasa* de *India*, ha recibido un premio de *100 USD*.


*En la primera posición: el señor Alexey Melnikov de Kazajstán*

_Muchísimas gracias a OctaFX, estoy muy contento de haber ganado este concurso. Intenté hacerlo lo mejor posible, y a pesar de ello estaba tercero, pero los otros dos participantes fueron descalificados… bueno, nunca hay que rendirse, y ahora me siento muy feliz. No he empleado demasiado tiempo en ganar en esta competición, solo el último día, que fue el más comprometido. Aún no he decidido si participaré en otros concursos de OctaFX, aunque probablemente lo intentaré. ¡Mi receta para el éxito es arriesgar! Yo no soy mejor que otros traders, pero me arriesgo; mi última operación fue perfecta: volumen grande y beneficio grande. Prácticamente, esos fueron los factores que determinaron mi victoria. Mi principal estrategia ha sido predecir los retrocesos y seguir la tendencia. A decir verdad, mi mayor beneficio es haber ganado este concurso, porque estoy dando mis primeros pasos. Aún estoy aprendiendo. Así pues, mi victoria puede ser de gran inspiración para los principiantes._


*En la segunda posición: el señor Supriadi SH de Indonesia*

_Me siento muy feliz de haber quedado segundo en la lista del concurso demo Champion de OctaFX. ¡Nunca creí que podría llegar a convertirme en ganador! En lo que se refiere a mi implicación en el concurso, no puedo decir que le haya dedicado demasiado tiempo: solo algunos minutos y no todos los días. Por lo demás, creo que sí, que ha llegado el momento de participar en los otros concursos y promociones de OctaFX. Con sinceridad, la clave de mi éxito es muy simple: observar los movimientos del mercado y cuando la situación es buena, ¡entrar en el mercado! No empleo ninguna estrategia especial: mi consejo es aprender y aprender cómo operar en Forex con una base regular. Quisiera reiterar cuánto me satisface haber quedado segundo en esta carrera, jamás lo habría imaginado. Lo que más me gusta es que no he experimentado pérdidas sustanciales. Creo que se puede necesitar más de un año para llegar a ser un buen trader._


*En la tercera posición: el señor Alfi Hendri de Indonesia*

_Ha sido una ronda muy emocionante, y quisiera agradecer a OxtaFX que nos haya proporcionado una oportunidad como esta. Solo he dedicado algún tiempo al concurso, pues en la actualidad únicamente opero cuando no estoy ocupado. Me han entusiasmado las promociones de OctaFX y continuaré participando en alguna de ellas. Mi éxito en el trading se basa en tres elementos: paciencia, disciplina y administración de los tiempos. He desarrollado y seguido mi propio plan y he empleado las técnicas vigentes. Para ser sincero, he obtenido un gran beneficio y mis pérdidas son pocas comparadas con mis ganancias Creo que hacen falta 5 años para llegar a ser un buen trader. En mi opinión, para conseguir el triunfo hay que superarse a sí mismo todos los días._


Estamos muy agradecidos a los traders por compartir con nosotros sus historias de éxito, así como también a todos los que han participado en la competición. Esperamos que estas historias le sirvan de inspiración. Únase a nosotros y regístrese para la próxima ronda del concurso par convertirse en un campeón y encontrar su historia en nuestras noticias. ¡La próxima ronda está a punto de llegar y ya está abierta a todos los participantes!



*¡Conviértase en campeón con OctaFX!​*


----------



## laduda (19 Nov 2015)

Esto me parece simplemente un hilo de publicidad bastante malo. No se puede mover a su lugar correspondiente? 

Enviado desde mi Be Touch 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OctaFX (19 Nov 2015)

*¡Opere ya en OctaFX con la plataforma web Metatrader4!​*



OctaFX les presenta la plataforma web MT4, que les permitirá operar desde cualquier navegador de cualquier sistema operativo con la ya famosa interfaz de la plataforma de escritorio Metatrader 4. Y, por supuesto, están disponibles las herramientas imprescindibles, incluyendo trading a un solo clic y trading con gráficos.

El trading se hace más accesible cada día que pasa, y el terminal web de MT4 de OctaFX da un paso más allá. La plataforma web Metatrader 4 es muy fácil de usar: no hace falta descargar el software ni instalarlo para disfrutar de la plataforma de trading más famosa y extendida del mundo.


*¿Qué está disponible en la versión web de MT4?*


Trading con un solo clic
 Trading con gráficos
 Historial de las operaciones de trading
 Objetos gráficos
 Conjunto de órdenes completo (cierre en, cierre múltiple en, stop loss/take profit,)
 9 marcos temporales
 Herramientas de análisis técnico: Retroceso de Fibonacci, canal equidistante
 Opción de pantalla completa
 Los tres tipos de gráficos: línea, barras y velas, totalmente personalizables
 Soporte en varios idiomas mayoritarios como inglés, indonesio, malayo, portugués, chino y español.
 Interfaz espejo de la versión de escritorio de Metatrader 4

Además, se puede operar desde cualquier navegador de cualquier sistema operativo (Windows, Mac, Linux), lo que significa que los usuarios de Mac y de Linux ya no tendrán que buscar soluciones alternativas.

¡Haga clic aquí para acceder a nuestra terminal de trading, y recuerde añadir esta página a su lista de favoritos!

Si tiene dudas o preguntas, póngase en contacto con nuestro galardonado departamento de Atención al cliente. ¡Estamos aquí para ayudarle siempre que lo necesite!


----------



## OctaFX (20 Nov 2015)

*La temporada de trading ha empezado: nuevo concurso de OctaFX​*



El concurso de demostración Southampton Supreme de OctaFX ya está aquí.

Hemos diseñado un nuevo concurso demo de trading que tiene como motivo nuestra asociación con el Southampton FC.

Dura 90 minutos y ofrece una dotación en premios ilimitada. Véalo usted mismo:

Después de registrarse, recibirá una notificación con los datos de acceso a su cuenta, y 10 minutos antes de empezar el concurso será asignado a uno de estos dos equipos: Southampton FC o OctaFX United.

Opere para doblar su saldo y marque goles para su equipo. Los mejores tres jugadores de cada equipo recibirán un premio y cada goleador ganará 10 USD adicionales.




Pero esto es solo el comienzo: en este concurso le ofrecemos una retransmisión en directo de lo que está sucediendo en el terreno de juego de manera que podrá mostrarlo en streaming a todo el mundo. Nuestra plataforma del concurso le permitirá seguir el progreso del partido, ver cómo le va a su equipo y muchas cosas más. Vea cómo funciona aquí.

Cada partido tiene lugar los lunes a las 14:00 (horario del servidor). No pierda la oportunidad de jugar como un profesional.



*¡Nos vemos en el estadio OctaFX!​*


----------



## OctaFX (25 Nov 2015)

*OctaFX: Calendario de trading de Acción de Gracias 2015 para Estados Unidos​*



OctaFX les informa de los cambios en los horarios de trading del XAU/USD y el XAG/USD correspondientes al periodo de vacaciones de Acción de Gracias, 26 y 27 de noviembre. El trading se cierra el jueves 26 de noviembre de 2015 a las 20:00 h (horario de Europa Oriental (EET), hora del servidor). El día siguiente, 27 de noviembre, el trading se cierra a las 20:45 h EET (hora del servidor). Les rogamos tengan en consideración este calendario en la planificación de sus operaciones.

Para mayor comodidad, le proporcionamos la siguiente tabla horaria:





Quisiéramos recordarles que según el estándar de OctaFX, las horas de trading en XAU/USD y XAG/USD comienzan a la 1:00 h EET.

Por favor, no olvide que todas las operaciones que estén abiertas al finalizar el horario de trading se traspasarán al día siguiente.

Le pedimos disculpas por los problemas que estos cambios puedan ocasionarle. No dude en ponerse en contacto con nuestro servicio de atención si tiene con cualquier pregunta. En caso de algún fallo del sistema, le rogamos que informe inmediatamente a través de la dirección support@octafx.com


----------



## OctaFX (30 Nov 2015)

*¡Ya tenemos aquí a los ganadores más recientes de la Ronda 30 del concurso demo semanal cTrader!​*



Ha terminado una nueva ronda del concurso demo semanal cTrader, y nos felicitamos por contar con otros 5 afortunados ganadores. Estos traders saben perfectamente cómo operar en la plataforma cTrader, por eso lograron destacar mostrando sus distintas habilidades para el trading. Si usted quiere convertirse en uno de los ganadores de OctaFX, inscríbase para una nueva ronda y muestre lo mejor de sí mismo. Siempre estaremos encantados de contar con nuevos participantes.

Nuestros ganadores de la ronda 30 han sido galardonados con los premios de costumbre en el concurso demo semanal cTrader:



*La primera posición*, con un premio de *150 USD*, es para el señor *Abdul Qodir* de *Indonesia*
 *La segunda posición*, con un premio de *100 USD*, es para el señor *Imam Mustaqim* de *Indonesia*
 *La tercera posición*, con un premio de *75 USD*, es para el señor *Roman Volokhov* de *Ucrania*
 *La cuarta posición*, con un premio de *50 USD*, es para el señor *Imam Sugiono* de *Indonesia*
 *La quinta posición*, con un premio de *25 USD*, es para el señor *Saiful Islam* de *Bangladesh*

Agradecemos a todos los traders su participación en nuestro concurso demo semanal cTrader, y esperamos que hayan disfrutado con ello. Asimismo, queremos dar ánimos a los traders que han participado en el concurso y que no han podido contarse entre los ganadores. En nuestra próxima ronda tendrán una nueva oportunidad de mostrar sus habilidades. Inscríbase ahora y explore todas las ventajas del concurso demo semanal cTrader. Estamos ansiosos por premiar a nuestros nuevos campeones. ¡Buena suerte a los participantes en la siguiente ronda!



*¡Explore cTrader con una cuenta demo con OctaFX y prepárese para operar con dinero real!​*


----------



## OctaFX (7 Dic 2015)

*El ganador de la Ronda 14 del OctaFX Supercharged comparte el secreto de su éxito​*



El concurso real OctaFX Supercharged es un emocionante desafío para los traders de todo el mundo que luchan por conseguir la recompensa suprema: ¡un Tesla Modelo S! Este mes, nuestro finalista es el señor Sohail Abbasi, de Pakistán, quien ha demostrado sus excepcionales habilidades para el trading y se ha convertido en el ganador de la Ronda 14. Está encantado de contarnos la historia de su éxito. Aquí está:

*P*: ¿Cómo se siente tras haber ganado la ronda Supercharged de este mes?
*R*: ¡Es alucinante! No puede imaginarse lo feliz que me sentí cuando me enteré de que había sido el ganador.

*P*: ¿Por qué decidió participar en el concurso? ¿Cree que puede ganar el primer premio, el Tesla Modelo S?
*R*: A decir verdad, cuando vi que los premios eran tan importantes y valiosos, pensé: ¡Voy a intentarlo! ¡Debo ganar el concurso por mi familia y por mi país! El primer premio era tan atractivo que mi única opción era hacerlo lo mejor posible, y lo conseguí.

*P*: ¿Le dedica mucho tiempo al Forex?
*R*: Bueno, lo cierto es que trabajo muy duro. De hecho, empleo 18 horas al día diseñando la mejor estrategia y el plan más apropiado que me permita ganar. Cuando tengo unas cuantas ideas ensayadas y probadas, elijo la mejor y la implemento.

*P*: Así pues, ¿el Forex es su trabajo a tiempo completo?
*R*: Sí. Llevo operando desde hace 6 años. Terminé mi máster de administración de empresas y entonces decidí que no quería un trabajo de oficina corriente, por lo que decidí dedicarme al trading de Forex.

*P*: ¿Qué recomendaría a quienes están planeando tomar parte en el concurso?
*R*: Que seleccionen su objetivo y se concentren en el. Que busquen los caminos posibles para conseguirlo y que intenten algunos planes. Que trabajen duro para conseguir por fin lo que desean. En realidad, este es mi consejo: no hay éxito sin trabajo duro, trabaje duro una y otra vez y cada día más. Porque al final del día, cuando usted mismo se de cuenta de que es un ganador, habrá valido la pena.

La ronda final está a la vuelta de la esquina: ¡no pierda la oportunidad de conseguir un Tesla Modelo S! Inscríbase ahora en el concurso Supercharged y luche para ganar.


----------



## OctaFX (17 Dic 2015)

*¡Felicidades a los ganadores de la Ronda 32 del concurso demo semanal cTrader!​*



La Ronda 32 del concurso demo semanal cTrader ha terminado, y ha llegado del momento de anunciar a los ganadores. El fondo para premios de 400 USD se ha dividido entre cinco afortunados traders con experiencia y habilidad suficiente para quedar los primeros en la carrera. Inscríbase para la próxima ronda para tener la oportunidad de superar a estos afortunados ganadores:



*La primera posición*, con un premio de *150 USD*, es para el señor *Alienforce16* de *Kenia*.
 *La segunda posición*, con un premio de *100 USD*, es para el señor Dia Romdiana, S. Kep. Ners de Indonesia.
 *La tercera posición*, con un premio de *75 USD*, es para el señor *Amrizal* de *Indonesia*.
 *La cuarta posición*, con un premio de *50 USD*, es para el señor *Olexandr Korobkin* de *Ucrania*.
 *La quinta posición*, con un premio de *25 USD*, es para el señor *Rudi Harianto* de *Indonesia*.

Estamos muy agradecidos a todos los participantes de la Ronda 32 del concurso demo semanal cTrader. SI todavía no ha ganado premio alguno, tiene usted, definitivamente, la oportunidad de conseguirlo en la próxima ronda. Inscríbase y pruebe sus habilidades en la próxima Ronda 33, que arrancará dentro de pocos días. Descubra las ventajas de OctaFX y practique trading para ganar.


*¡CTrader es el concurso semanal que OctaFX presenta para usted!​*


----------



## OctaFX (21 Dic 2015)

*Horas de mercado para Navidad y Año Nuevo, y horario de funcionamiento de nuestro servicio de Atención al cliente​*

OctaFX desea informarle sobre los cambios en el horario de trading para todos los instrumentos durante el periodo de vacaciones de Navidad y Año Nuevo. Asimismo, nos complace comunicarle el horario de funcionamiento de nuestro departamento de Atención al cliente. Por favor, tenga en consideración este calendario en el momento de planificar su trading.

Para su conveniencia, le ofrecemos este calendario:

Horario de trading​



Horario de atención al cliente​



Le rogamos que tenga en cuenta que las operaciones que estén abiertas a la hora de cerrar el mercado se traspasarán al día siguiente.

Queremos pedir disculpas por los inconvenientes que estas modificaciones le puedan causar. Si tiene cualquier pregunta, no dude en ponerse en contacto con nuestro servicio de Atención al cliente. Si se producen algún fallo por favor, infórmenos de inmediato a través de support@octafx.com


*
¡OctaFX les desea felices fiestas!​*


----------



## OctaFX (22 Dic 2015)

*OctaFX ha sido reconocido como el Mejor Bróker STP de 2015 por World News Media​*



​ El año 2015 está a punto de terminar y OctaFX tiene algo que celebrar.

La revista European CEO, publicada por World News Media, ha galardonado a OctaFX con el título de Mejor Bróker STP de 2015.

¡Nos sentimos inmensamente felices de que nuestros servicios reciban tan alta evaluación! Asimismo, quisiéramos agradecer a nuestros clientes la confianza y lealtad que nos han demostrado al operar con nosotros. Esta es una responsabilidad que OctaFX se siente feliz de asumir. El hecho de ser el Mejor Bróker STP de 2015 nos compromete aún más si cabe en la tarea de conseguir un excelente nivel de servicios para nuestros clientes.

La revista European CEO proclama que OctaFX es “_muy valorado por sus capacidades tecnológicas, por su excepcional conocimiento de la industria del Forex y por su habilidad para asumir las complejas necesidades de sus clientes_”. Estamos encantados de cumplir con los estándares más altos de la industria.

Más acerca de European CEO y Worls New Media: World News Media es una editorial líder en publicaciones financieras y empresariales de calidad, entre las que se incluye European CEO. Mediante el reconocimiento de qué es lo que diferencia lo mejor del resto, European CEO ofrece una visión de hacia dónde se dirige el clima empresarial europeo. Los premios European CEO de este año, al valorar estrategia, sostenibilidad, rentabilidad y toda una gama de otros factores, reúnen solo a los más brillantes astros del mundo empresarial.

Infórmese aquí sobre los premios European CEO 2015. Entre en la última edición virtual de la revista aquí, y lea más sobre el papel de OctaFX en la industria.


*¡Opere con OctaFX, Mejor Bróker STP 2015!​*


----------



## OctaFX (23 Dic 2015)

*¡Vote por OctaFX en los Premios FX Empire 2015!​*



Estamos orgullosos de anunciar que OctaFX ha sido nominada como el Bróker más innovador y el Mejor bróker internacional de 2015 en los Premios de Brókers de Forex 2015 por FX Empire.

Nos alegra ser nominados en estas categorías y recibir el reconocimiento de FX Empire, la web insignia de FX Empire Network, que presenta a los traders con mayor experiencia y con los análisis técnicos y fundamentales más expertos y precisos para ayudar a los traders a tomar decisiones.

Apreciamos la evaluación realizada por los expertos de FX Empire de nuestra aproximación innovadora y el reconocimiento de nuestra presencia en el mundo, y pedimos a todos ustedes, nuestros clientes, que nos respalden en estas nominaciones.

¡Muestre su soporte a nuestro servicio votando aquí!

Este es el tercer año consecutivo que recibimos el reconocimiento de FX Empire: en 2014 fuimos premiados como el Bróker más solvente y en 2013, OctaFX fue galardonada con el premio a Bróker con el mejor servicio de Atención al cliente. ¡Esperamos que su apoyo nos ayudará a ganar también los premios de FX Empire también en 2015!

¡Votar por OctaFX es realmente fácil! Además, 10 personas ganarán una suscripción gratuita al servicio de señales Premium de FX Empire.



*¡Marque la diferencia y vote por el Bróker más innovador y el Mejor Bróker internacional aquí!​*


----------



## OctaFX (24 Dic 2015)

*Round 15 Supercharged real contest winner: focus on trading!​*



OctaFX welcomes one more round winner of our Supercharged real contest! This contest is an exciting opportunity for both the beginners and the advanced traders. Mr. Wagiri from Indonesia was skilful and lucky enough to leave other participants behind. He was glad to share his strategy and trading tips that helped him to win:

Q: How do you feel about OctaFX Supercharged real contest?
A: I was very happy to be a part of the Supercharged real contest by OctaFX. I felt quite stressed when my points had a little difference at the end of the contest, but that's the art, the contest makes us more excited.

Q: How involved in the contest were you – was it taking all of your time?
A: No, I would just do an analysis, open a position and then put a Take Profit. Then I would leave to check it in a few hours later and so on. So, I didn’t spend too much time in front of the chart.

Q: What is the key factor to your success? Why are you better than everyone else?
A: The key to my success is simple. I make a plan about my trade and I follow it. Of course, any plan may fail, but when something goes wrong, I look for the most appropriate solution to the problem and apply it as soon as I can.

Q: What was your strategy? Have you developed a perfect plan?
A: I use a strategy that most people use. I just focus on one technique and always learn from my mistakes. Then I stick to this experience until it becomes a part of my instinct. In trading, the most important factors are instincts and timing. I’ve been trading for almost 3 years, and I’m sure: to be a good trader, you always have to learn from your mistakes and to try to fix them, even though you may experience the same failure up to hundreds or even thousands of times.

Q: Have you encountered a considerable loss?
A: Yes, I had substantial losses. However, I consider everything a lesson and motivation to survive and restore the profits in the future.

Q: Do you plan to win Tesla?
A: Yes! I will strive to win Tesla which is a very attractive prize.

Q: What advice can you give to your fellow participants of OctaFX Supercharged real contest?
A: My advice is to keep struggling to achieve what you want and not be too focused on your position: instead, focus on your trading. Then the victory will come to you.

If you haven’t participated in the Supercharged real contest yet, it’s high time for you to take the chance!



*Register in the next round now and trade to win!​*


----------



## OctaFX (28 Dic 2015)

*OctaFX les desea una Feliz Navidad y un próspero Año Nuevo​*


 
Los votos para nuestras 8 nominaciones siguen aquí:
premios




, Forex Awards y premios de Forex Traders​


_Horas de mercado para Navidad y Año Nuevo, y horario de funcionamiento de nuestro servicio de Atención al cliente_
Leer más




 *¡Le deseamos felices dividendos
y próspero nuevo trading!​*


----------



## OctaFX (29 Dic 2015)

*OctaFX ha sido nominado para 4 prestigiosas categorías en los Premios Forex 2015​*



En nombre de OctaFX, gracias a clientes y expertos en el sector por valorarnos positivamente. Estamos orgullosos de anunciar las siguientes novedades: ¡OctaFX ha sido nominada en cuatro categorías de los Premios Forex 2015!

Usted puede inscribirse y votar por nosotros mediante los siguientes enlaces:


Mejor Bróker ECN/STP
 Bróker con la mejor ejecución
 Mejor Bróker de Forex
 Mejor Bróker de Forex de Europa

Forex-Award.com, una rama de Forex-Ratings.com, promueve el reconocimiento de las compañías dedicadas al corretaje de divisas por parte de centenares de clientes.

El hecho de ser presentado por Forex-Awards.com significa, de hecho, el reconocimiento de la alta calidad de los servicios prestados tanto por los nominados como por los ganadores, y OctaFX está encantada de verse representada este año en 4 nominaciones.



*¡Gracias por su apoyo! Elija a OctaFX como su Mejor Bróker de 2015!​*


----------



## OctaFX (21 Ene 2016)

*Ronda 46 del concurso demo Champion de OctaFX: ¡es hora de felicitar a los campeones!​*


¡Buenas noticias para quienes están pensando en participar en el concurso demo Champion de OctaFX! La nueva Ronda 47 comienza dentro pocos días. Así pues, no pierda ocasión de competir y ganar los valiosos premios: incorpórese al concurso aquí. Mientras tanto, felicitemos a los ganadores de la Ronda 46:


*La primera posición*, con un premio de *500 USD*, es para el señor* Adi Slamet Priyono* de *Indonesia*
 *La segunda posición*, con un premio de *300 USD*, es para el señor *Taswan* de *Indonesia*
 *La tercera posición*, con un premio de *100 USD*, es para el señor *Ab Ghaffar bin Hussin* de *Malasia*
 *El último participante* en el concurso, el señor *Deosmon Delsy* de *Indonesia*, ha sidogratificado con *100 USD*

Todos ellos están contentos de compartir sus experiencias y el secreto de sus éxitos:
*
Primera posición: el señor Adi Slamet Priyono de Indonesia*

_Me siento muy feliz y orgulloso por haber ganado una ronde del concurso demo Champion de OctaFX. Empecé a oír hablar de OctaFX a través de unos amigos que llevaban tiempo operando con esta empresa. Me entró curiosidad, así que inmediatamente tomé parte en el concurso Champion. Honestamente, no pensé que ganaría. ¡Y gané! Ahora me tomo el trading mucho más en serio y dedico mucho más tiempo a estudiar técnicas y herramientas de análisis fundamentales. En cuanto a la clave de mi éxito, mi secreto es ser generoso. Siempre estoy pensando en ayudar a los demás, así que, Dios mediante, donaré la mitad del premio para la construcción de mezquitas o a las personas que lo necesiten más que yo. Quisiera agradecer a OctaFX el haber creado una oportunidad como esta para principiantes como yo. Después del concurso, estoy decidido a estudiar más para mejorar mis habilidades.
_
*Segunda posición: el señor Taswan de Indonesia*

_Estoy encantado de ser uno de los ganadores del concurso. De hecho, no paso mucho tiempo frente a la plataforma de trading: por lo general, prefiero concentrarme en operaciones a largo plazo. ¡Participaré en las próximas rondas, claro que sí! La clave, para mí, es ser consecuente y disciplinado. He aquí dos ideas básicas que cualquier trader de éxito debe tener en cuenta. Mi estrategia es esperar hasta el momento propicio, para operar en el momento en que las condiciones del mercado son buenas. No he tenido pérdidas graves, por lo que supongo que mi idea funciona. MI consejo para los principiante, es que practiquen todo lo que puedan. Hacen falta por lo menos 6 meses para comprender los principios básicos y los métodos. Entonces comienza el trading de verdad.
_
*Tercera posición: el señor Ab Ghaffar bin Hussin de Malasia*

_He participado en 12 rondas de este concurso. La Ronda 46 me trajo buena suerte y conseguí ganar. Estuve siguiendo este concurso en base a las informaciones que me proporcionaron unos amigos, así como también los medios de comunicación. No he empleado excesivo tiempo. Por lo menos, no fue demasiado para mi. La clave de mi éxito fue la habilidad para controlar mis emociones. En Forex, tener las emociones bajo control es de una importancia vital. Mi estrategia es sencilla: retrocesos de Fibonacci y MACD. También ayuda tener una visión general de la tendencia. Con estos consejos, conseguí gestionar una buena ganancia con un capital de solo 1.000 USD. Llevo estudiando Forex un año y dos meses, y ahora he descubierto una buena fórmula: no ser codicioso y mantener el miedo y las emociones bajo control_


*¡Inscríbase en la próxima ronda! ¡Acepte el reto!​*


----------



## OctaFX (25 Ene 2016)

*Los ganadores del concurso cTrader Weekly de OctaFX recibieron 400 $ por 5 días de trading
​*



La nueva ronda del concurso demo cTrader Weekly ha llegado a término, lo que quiere decir que ¡tenemos cinco ganadores más para anunciar! El fondo de 400 $ para premios se repartió entre los mejores de los mejores. Si usted utiliza MetaTrader 4, ya es hora de que pruebe también cTrader. Esta plataforma ofrece una gama completa de nuevas y emocionantes posibilidades:


Cotizaciones de Nivel II: ver precios que llegan directamente de los proveedores de liquidez;
 Una conveniente operativa desde el navegador;
 Plantillas: guarde plantillas de gráficos para usarlas en el futuro;
 Trading avanzado desde gráficos: haga clic y arrastre para operar.
Entretanto, he aquí a los traders que mostraron sus avanzadas habilidades y sobresaliente experiencia en la Ronda 33:


*1er lugar*, con un premio de *150 $*, para el *Sr. Jhonpiter Silitonga* de *Indonesia*
 *2º lugar*, con un premio de *100 $*, para el *Sr. Amin Uddin* de *Bangladesh*
 *3er lugar*, con un premio de *75 $*, para el *Sr. Ihor Zabokrytskyy* de *España*
 *4º lugar*, con un premio de *50 $*, para el *Sr. Nacer Eddine Smatti* de *Argelia*
 *5º lugar*, con un premio de *25 $*, para el Sr. Anna Marlina de Indonesia
Felicitamos a los ganadores y damos las gracias a todos los traders que tomaron parte en esta ronda del concurso demo cTrader Weekly. La batalla fue feroz, por lo que si no fueron suficientemente rápidos esta vez, pueden tener una oportunidad en la siguiente ronda. ¡Regístrese y prepárese para ganar uno de los valiosos premios de OctaFX!


*¡Buena suerte a nuestros próximos participantes!​*


----------



## Mirayes64 (26 Ene 2016)

¿Esto es fiable de verdad? Lo digo porque me he registrado en algunos brokers de Opciones Binarias como en http://www.24Optionbono.com/ y la verdad, luego nunca se como sacarle partido a las inversiones que hago...

Me gustaría que si alguien ha tenido experiencias invirtiendo en Forex o en Binarias las compartiese con todos, porque creo que hay un poco de desconocimiento sobre esto.

Saludos.


----------



## OctaFX (27 Ene 2016)

*Los ganadores de la Ronda 16 de “Supercharged”: entre bastidores​*



¡Aquí tenemos al ganador de la Ronda 16 del concurso real “Supercharged” con sus fascinantes secretos y consejos para quienes se están preparando para participar! Mr. Satriya Agung Wibowo de Indonesia se mostró encantado de compartir su experiencia. ¡Inspírese y regístrese para unirse al concurso real “Supercharged”!

_El concurso me dio una oportunidad única de poner en práctica el nuevo sistema de trading, que he estado aprendiendo en los últimos 6 meses, de modo que ¡gracias, OctaFX, por esta oportunidad! Mi victoria en esta última ronda “Supercharged” fue una sorpresa para mí porque no puedo decir que pasara mucho tiempo operando. No soy un trader intradía que DEBE abrir posiciones cada hora y sentarse en frente de la computadora sin tener una oportunidad de apartarse y tomarse un descanso. Mi trading es muy flexible, y sólo uso MT4 en Android.

Tengo dos claves para el éxito: técnicas y experiencia. No soy un trader profesional o a tiempo completo, pero la nueva técnica que he estado aprendiendo durante estos últimos 6 meses (que yo llamo MPRC4X) y la experiencia que ya tengo operando con una cuenta demo me ayudaron un montón. Me dieron confianza en cada posición que abría.

En cuanto a mi mayor ventaja... Hmmm... Pienso que la tasa de éxito de esta técnica es una gran ventaja. En cuanto a las pérdidas... No todas las posiciones son rentables, pero lo más importante es cómo minimizar las pérdidas. No he experimentado ninguna pérdida significativa que tenga un gran impacto en esta ronda, no obstante. Así que un buen trader es aquel que sabe cómo controlar las pérdidas y también el que puede compartir experiencia con otros traders y correr la voz.

Mi consejo a los compañeros participantes en el concurso real “Supercharged” de OctaFX es que den lo mejor de sí. Siempre._


*He aquí su propia oportunidad de ganar un Tesla Model S: ¡ regístrese en el concurso! Sólo quedan unas pocas rondas hasta llegar a la final, así que ¡apresúrese y prepárese para ganar!​*


----------



## OctaFX (3 Feb 2016)

*Ronda 35 del concurso demo “сTrader Weekly”: nuevos retos y nuevos ganadores​*



Quedan 5 días para que finalice la siguiente ronda del concurso demo “cTrader Weekly”. La Ronda 36 comienza muy pronto, por lo que ¡ya toca registrarse y participar en el concurso para competir y ganar los valiosos premios! El fondo semanal para premios en el concurso demo “cTrader Weekly” es de 400 USD. Esta cantidad se reparte entre los cinco traders que demuestren ser los más habilidosos y ágiles. Esta semana, en la Ronda 35, damos una cálida bienvenida como ganadores a los siguientes traders:


*1er puesto*, con un premio de *150$*, para *Mr. Vincenza Alfonso*, de *Italia*
 *2º puesto*, con un premio de *100$*, para *Mr. Aan Nurhasanah*, de* Indonesia*
 *3er puesto*, con un premio de *75$*, para *Mr. Hafdallah Zakaria*, de *Argelia*
 *4º puesto*, con un premio de *50$*, para *Mr. Somir Ali*, de *Indonesia*
 *5º puesto*, con un premio de *25$*, para *Mr. Azache Zmit*, de *Argelia*

Para quienes no hayan operado aún con la plataforma cTrader, he aquí los motivos por los que deberían probarla enseguida:


Capacidad de Acceso Directo al Mercado (Direct Market Access, DMA);
 Operaciones a una velocidad vertiginosa;
 Interfaz fácil de utilizar y de última tecnología, con información completa sobre saldo, margen, y pérdidas/beneficios;
 Cómoda y práctica: opere mientras se desplaza, con Apps para iOS y Android;
 Oportunidad de construir cBots e indicadores técnicos personalizados en C# con cAlgo

¿Preparado para mostrar de lo que es capaz? Vaya a registrarse en la siguiente ronda para participar en el concurso demo “cTrader Weekly” de OctaFX ahora mismo. Si ya ha tomado parte en nuestro concurso, ¡no pare! Su suerte está justo al girar la esquina.


*OctaFX сTrader: trading virtual, pero ¡un reto real!​*



​


----------



## OctaFX (11 Feb 2016)

*Ronda 47 del concurso demo Champion de OctaFX: compartiendo el éxito​*



Ya están aquí los resultados de la Ronda 47 del concurso demo Champion de OctaFX: así pues, salgamos a su encuentro y felicitemos a nuestros recientes ganadores que han compartido un premio de 1000 USD:



*La primera posición*, con un premio de *500 USD*, es para el señor *Aderio Budaya* de *Indonesia*
 *La segunda posición*, con un premio de *300 USD*, es para el señor *Irwan Hadi Widiastono* de *Indonesia*
 *La tercera posición*, con un premio de *100 USD*, es para el señor *Lukman Penataran Pardede* de *Indonesia*
 *El último participante* en el concurso, el señor *Dedi Dadia Aswata* de *Indonesia*, ha sido galardonado con *100 USD*

Los ganadores se complacen en compartir su experiencia y sus historias de éxito:

* Primera posición: el señor Aderio Budaya de Indonesia*

_Me gustaría agradecer a OctaFX que organizara de este concurso, pues así he podido perfeccionar mi trading. Con este concurso, he podido comparar mi trading con el de los otros concursantes. Me sentí muy feliz cuando supe que había quedado en primer lugar. Me di cuenta de que muchos concursantes eran mejores, pero intenté continuar sin desanimarme y lo he logrado. He dedicado un montón de tiempo a este concurso: de hecho, gracias a esto he aprendido que soy un trader serio. Sin embargo, también he podido continuar con mis actividades diarias como de costumbre, así que el concurso no ha interferido en otras rutinas. Ahora estoy muy entusiasmado, y quiero intentar participar en otros concursos y espero volver a ser el mejor. En cuanto a la clave de mi éxito, es la paciencia, y no ser codicioso. Hay que tener paciencia para esperar el mejor momento para la posición abierta, y paciencia para esperar y recoger beneficios. Mi estrategia, asimismo, es desarrollar un plan utilizando varios indicadores y herramientas de análisis técnico. Con estos elementos, experimenté una ganancia espectacular cuando alcancé 600 pips en una sesión. En cuanto al tiempo, me ha llevado un año entero aprender todo lo que ahora sé sobre trading. Estoy seguro de que un año es suficiente para llegar a ser un buen trader.
_

*Segunda posición: el señor Irwan Hadi Widiastono de Indonesia*

_ Me siento feliz y agradecido por haber participado en este concurso. Creo que la clave del éxito consiste en estar siempre tranquilo, estable, orientado y disponible para cada si*tuación y condición. Es lo que hice. Además, mi estrategia favorita es leer las noticias y analizar las limitaciones de los soportes y las resistencias. En mi opinión, no lleva mucho tiempo ser un buen trader, lo más importante es el control de la mente. El trading no es un juego, y eso también es importante tenerlo en cuenta. En cuanto al concurso… Tengo que decir que no dediqué todo mi tiempo a participar en esta ronda; más bien la disfruté, y operé con facilidad. Con seguridad participaré en futuras rondas de concursos de OctaFX y en otras promociones que ofrezca._


*Tercera posición: el señor Lukman Penataran Pardede de Indonesia
*
_Estoy encantado de ser uno de los ganadores de esta competición, porque hasta el viernes pasado por la tarde ocupaba la octava posición. Y cuando abrí la clasificación final… ¡vaya, era el tercero! Fue también una sorpresa para mí porque yo abro y cierro posiciones siempre que tengo tiempo libre. No dedico horas y horas a calcular la mejor oportunidad, simplemente hago trading cuando puedo. No empleo estrategia alguna, solo espero el mejor momento para entrar a mercado y después espero una vez más. En mi opinión, la clave del éxito en el trading de Forex es ser paciente y no mostrarse ansioso por obtener un buen beneficio. Definitivamente, participaré en otros concursos organizados por OctaFX. Lo he pasado muy bien tomando parte en esta ronda del concurso demo Champion. Así que ¿por qué no?_


*El último participante: el señor Dedi Dadia Aswata de Indonesia*

_Aunque no he alcanzado una de las primeras posiciones, estoy contentísimo de haber conseguido un premio. He aprendido un montón de cosas mientras participaba en este concurso: me he dado cuenta de que me falta precisión y de que el tamaño del lote que empleo es excesivo. Puedo decir que le concurso demo Champion me ha ayudado a cambiar mi punto de vista. Normalmente, las herramientas que empleo son las medias móviles lineales ponderadas (LWMA) 8, 16, 32, 96, 120 y 480 a intervalos de 15 minutos, y las bandas de Bollinger; mi nuevo objetico es realizar un análisis exhaustivo del mercado. En mi opinión, se necesitan al menos 3 años para llegar a ser un buen trader, por lo que aún falta tiempo para convertirme en el mejor de los mejores._



*¡Ahora es el momento de inscribirse para la próxima ronda y de probar suerte con el concurso demo Champion de OctaFX!​*


----------



## OctaFX (12 Feb 2016)

*Horario de mercado del día del Presidente de EE UU​*



 
OctaFX le informa de los cambios en los horarios de trading del XAUUSD y el XAGUSD en el día del Presidente de EE UU, el 15 de febrero. El trading de estos instrumentos cierra el lunes, 15 de febrero de 2016 a las 20:00 (EET), y vuelve a abrir el martes 16 de febrero a las 01:00 (EET).

Consulte esta tabla para su comodidad:





Tenga en cuenta que todas las posiciones que permanezcan abiertas al cierre del mercado pasarán al día siguiente.

Disculpe las molestias que esto pueda ocasionarle. Si tiene dudas o preguntas, póngase en contacto con nuestro departamento de Atención al cliente. Si se produce algún tipo de fallo, escríbanos inmediatamente a support@octafx.com



*Gracias por elegir OctaFX como su bróker de primera categoría!​*


----------



## OctaFX (16 Feb 2016)

*OctaFX ha sido galardonado con el título de “Mejor Bróker de Forex de Europa”​*



OctaFX se enorgullece de anunciar que Forex-Awards.com nos ha premiado con el título de “_Mejor Bróker de Forex de Europa de 2015_”. Desde comienzos de 2015, cada vez más traders europeos han abierto sus cuentas con OctaFX, y este premio viene a sumarse a nuestra creciente presencia en el continente. Para ofrecer las condiciones de trading más convenientes para nuestros clientes de Europa, hace pocas semanas lanzamos la versión en alemán de nuestra página web, que añadimos a las versiones en español y portugués. Los traders europeos se benefician de nuestros bajos spreads y de una de las mejores condiciones de trading de la industria.

Forex-Awards.com, rama de Forex-Ratings.com, recoge las valoraciones que miles de clientes emiten sobre las compañías de Forex. Forex-Rating.com supervisa y evalúa a los brókeres desde 2010. Se trata de un servicio web en activo crecimiento que proporciona consejos e ideas comerciales a los traders de todo el mundo. El sistema de voto permite a los traders elegir a los brókeres que responden a sus necesidades, por lo que los premios se otorgan se acuerdo con la opinión pública más imparcial.

Nos felicitamos de que nuestros esfuerzos hayan sido apreciados por tan popular base de datos de brókeres de Forex, pero nunca habríamos conseguido este premio sin el apoyo de nuestros clientes. Les damos nuestras más sinceras gracias por su valoración y por sus votos.

Nuestras aspiraciones para el año 2016 son ofrecerles las experiencias de trading más provechosas y mantenernos en la primera línea del sector.



*¡Opere con OctaFX: su bróker premiado!​*


----------



## OctaFX (17 Feb 2016)

*OctaFX: Mejor bróker de Forex en cuentas islámicas​*



Día tras día, venimos proporcionando las mejores oportunidades de trading en respuesta a las exigencias más sofisticadas de nuestros clientes. Por dicha razón, nos sentimos orgullosos de recibir sus opiniones favorables y de ser apreciados por las principales revistas de Forex y medios online: hoy estamos encantados de anunciar que el prestigioso portal ForexTraders.com ha valorado nuestros esfuerzos y nos ha concedido el premio al Mejor bróker de Forex en cuentas islámicas de 2015.

Nos sentimos enormemente felices de ser distinguidos por ForexTraders.com, que recibe la visita de los millones de traders de todo el mundo que buscan las críticas y las opiniones de los expertos.

Creemos que nuestras cuentas islámicas pueden convenir y proporcionar nuevas oportunidades de trading a nuestros clientes musulmanes. Abra una cuenta islámica y se beneficiará de las siguientes ventajas:



Conforme a la sharia en un 100 %
 Disponible para todo tipo de cuentas
 Registro fácil con un solo clic
 Sin necesidad de documentos y otras pruebas de identidad

Las cuentas islámicas de OctaFX constituyen una oferta única específicamente destinadas a los traders musulmanes. Cuidamos de nuestros clientes, y hacemos todo lo posible por que su experiencia en trading sea fácil y agradable. Con mucho gusto nos ocupamos de todos los matices que puedan surgir para que usted se encuentre en situación de operar sin restricción alguna.



*¡Abra una cuenta islámica ganadora hoy mismo con OctaFX!​*


----------



## OctaFX (19 Feb 2016)

*¡La comunidad de traders elige OctaFX Mejor Bróker Internacional 215 en los premios FX Empire!​*



Estamos ya de pleno en 2016, pero los expertos en forex aún están evaluando todo lo que la industria ha dado de sí el año pasado. Hoy, nos enorgullece anunciar que uno de los portales más importantes del sector ha reconocido los esfuerzos de OctaFX: ¡FX Empire nos ha elegido Mejor Bróker Internacional de 2015!

Los premios de FX Empire son una competición anual en la que los traders votan por sus brókeres favoritos. En 2015, más de 10.000 traders eligieron a los mejores en 10 categorías.

Fuimos nominados Mejor Bróker Internacional de 2015 junto con Exness, Plus500, FxPro, y traders que emplean los servicios de la industria todos los días votaron por los nominados.

Es un orgullo compartir con todos que OctaFX ganó con el 46% de los votos.

El premio al Mejor Bróker Internacional valora los servicios de localización de servicios de trading, la oferta general, el servicio y el enfoque global.

Todo el sector valora los premios de FX Empire con mucha seriedad, lo mismo que los traders, que los ven como una garantía de la confianza y de la calidad que pueden esperar de un bróker. Con la ayuda de FX Empire, los nuevos traders podrán hallar fácilmente el proveedor de servicios que mejor se ajusta a sus necesidades. Haga clic aquí para leer la reseña completa en www.fxempire.com. ¡Y si ya está satisfecho con su experiencia de trading con OctaFX, le invitamos a dejarnos su opinión cuando guste!



*Abra una cuenta con OctaFX: ¡su Mejor Bróker Internacional de 2015!*


----------



## OctaFX (26 Feb 2016)

*Premio de 400 $ para los ganadores del concurso demo cTrader Weekly, Ronda 36​*



​ 
Ya tenemos los resultados de la Ronda 36, la más reciente del concurso demo cTrader Weekly, y ello quiere decir que estamos aquí ¡para felicitar a los cinco ganadores! Esta semana, los mejores de entre los mejores se repartieron así el fondo de 400 $ en premios:


*1er puesto*, con un premio de *150 $*, para *Mr. Haouari Habbaz*, de *Argelia*.
 *2º puesto*, con un premio de *100 $*, para *Mr. Ahmad Syarif*, de *Indonesia*.
 *3er puesto*, con un premio de *75 $*, para *Mr. Ading*, de *Indonesia*.
 *4º puesto*, con un premio de *50 $*, para *Mr. Fahd Alsharabi*, de *Yemen*.
 *5º puesto*, con un premio de *25 $*, para *Mr. Hendri Dwibowo*, de *Indonesia*.

Si aún se está preguntando si el concurso demo cTrader Weekly encaja con usted, he aquí algunos puntos a favor que le pueden interesar:


*Totalmente gratuito*. No hay cargos por registrarse, ni otros gastos. Consiga una cuenta demo y opere gratis.
 *Posibilidad de ganar premios reales*. El fondo para premios es de 400 $, que se reparten entre los ganadores.
 *Rápido*. La duración del concurso demo cTrader Weekly es de 1 semana, por lo que no le llevará mucho tiempo conseguir su premio.
 *Aprenda y mejore*. cTrader Weekly es un concurso demo, lo cual lo convierte en un lugar ideal para poner a prueba sus habilidades y desarrollar su capacidad sin correr riesgos.

¿Está preparado(a) para asumir el reto y llevar su trading a un nivel superior? ¡Regístrese para tomar parte en la siguiente ronda del concurso demo cTrader Weekly!



*cTrader Weekly: ¡un nuevo nivel en el trading virtual!​*


----------



## OctaFX (4 Mar 2016)

*Ronda 37 del concurso demo cTrader Weekly: ya tenemos ganadores​*



Una nueva semana significa una nueva ronda del concurso demo cTrader Weekly ¡con cinco ganadores más! Esta vez el fondo de 400 $ en premios se lo han repartido traders de todo el mundo. He aquí los ganadores de la Ronda 37 del concurso demo cTrader Weekly:


*1er puesto*, con un premio de *150 $*, para *Mr. Mohamed Elhadi Sifi*, de *Argelia*.
 *2º puesto*, con un premio de *100 $*, para *Mr. Kirit Rupala*, de *India*.
 *3er puesto*, con un premio de *75 $*, para *Mr. Ha Thi Minh Tien*, de *Vietnam*.
 *4º puesto*, con un premio de *50 $*, para *Mr. Atmo Diharjo*, de *Indonesia*.
 *5º puesto*, con un premio de *25 $*, para *Mr. Sifa Mwenda*, de *Kenya*.

El concurso demo cTrader Weekly de OctaFX supone una emocionante posibilidad para todos aquellos operadores que estén dispuestos a desafiar sus propias aptitudes y luchar para ganar premios valiosos. Las ventajas del concurso demo cTrader Weekly son:


*Sin riesgos*. Abra una cuenta demo y no arriesgue sus propios fondos.
 *Premio real*. ¡El primer ganador de cada ronda consigue hasta 150 $!
 *Operar y aprender*. El concurso demo cTrader Weekly de OctaFX es una gran oportunidad para poner a prueba sus habilidades de trading y mejorarlas.

Regístrese en la próxima ronda del concurso demo cTrader Weekly de OctaFX para comprobar si tiene madera de trader, ¡y prepárese para el éxito!


*Concurso demo cTrader Weekly de OctaFX: ¡opere y gane!​*


----------



## OctaFX (11 Mar 2016)

*Concurso demo OctaFX Champion, Ronda 48 : el momento de los ganadores​*



Se han anunciado ya los resultados en la reciente Ronda 48 del concurso demo OctaFX Champion, y ya es hora de dar la bienvenida a los traders que fueron suficientemente persistentes como para conseguir los premios:


*1er puesto*, con un premio de *500 USD*, para *Mr. Omid Shahni Mandani *de *Afganistán*
 *2º puesto*, con un premio de *300 USD*, para *Mr. Fakih Aziz Darojat* de* Indonesia*
 *3er puesto*, con un premio de *100 USD*, para *Mr. Syudi Prayitno* de *Indonesia*
 *El último participante* del concurso, *Mr. Ipon Kusbandi* de *Indonesia*, premiado con *100 USD*

Estos traders no ven la hora de compartir su experiencia y sensaciones respecto al concurso, así que he aquí lo que nos dijeron:

*2º puesto: Mr. Fakih Aziz Darojat de Indonesia*
_¡Estoy encantado de haber ganado un premio en este concurso! Me considero muy eficiente, de modo que estaba esperando convertirme en uno de los ganadores tan pronto como fuera posible. ¡Y sucedió! Mi siguiente plan es participar en todas las futuras rondas de este concurso. Espero seguir ganando. Con fortaleza mental y capacidad para analizar las noticias, no es tan difícil como uno pueda imaginar. Mi estrategia es la de atenerme a la senda de los fundamentales, y la recomiendo a todos los traders que quieran llegar alto. Un año de entrenamiento y aprendizaje ¡y eres el ganador!_

*3er puesto - Mr. Syudi Prayitno de Indonesia*
_Si soy sincero, no esperaba convertirme en el tercer ganador en esta ronda del concurso Champion. Fue una gran sorpresa, por la cual le estoy agradecido a OctaFX y la oportunidad que proporcionan al ofrecer una forma tan excelente de poner a prueba sus habilidades de trading. Cuando averigüé que había un concurso como el Champion de OctaFX me asombró. No creo que haya concursos demo para quienes no están preparados para operar en cuentas reales. ¿Cómo opero? Generalmente no estoy todo el rato sentado delante de mi ordenador portátil, sólo miro los gráficos una o dos veces al día para elegir mi siguiente objetivo. Cuando pierdo o gano lo suficiente, paro. El truco es no estar demasiado ansioso por ganar un millón, y no enfadarse cuando no tienes suerte. Otra idea es mantener la disciplina física y mental. Esa es la clave. No he experimentado ningún beneficio espectacular en una sola operación, mi manera de operar es conseguir pequeños beneficios que son más o menos regulares. En relación con las herramientas... Utilizo bandas Bollinger y medias móviles. Así es como opero. Y aquí va mi pequeño consejo para los traders principiantes: pasar al menos 3 meses en una cuenta demo. No lanzarse enseguida al mundo real. Tómese su tiempo y sea suficientemente paciente como para ganar al final._

*El último concursante: Mr. Ipon Kusbandi de Indonesia*
_Soy el último concursante esta vez, pero eso no me pone triste. Ahora me siento desafiado a ser el mejor en la próxima ronda. Este concurso me ha enseñado un montón, especialmente a cómo controlar las emociones. La estrategia que me falló es la pauta propia de velas japonesas que intento desarrollar. En conjunto, mi participación en el concurso no me lleva mucho tiempo porque soy un trader intradía y todos los días paso una pequeña porción de mi tiempo en Forex. Para esta clase de trading, 1 año es suficiente para aprender bastante. El mayor beneficio que he sacado nunca fue en el par EUR/GBP. Quizás en el futuro exploraré más._


*
Participe en la siguiente ronda del concurso demo OctaFX Champion: ¡Regístrese en el concurso ahora mismo!​*


----------



## OctaFX (28 Mar 2016)

*¿Cómo practicar Forex? Ahora, ya puede encontrar la respuesta en nuestra sección de Formación​*



Por fin, OctaFX pone al alcance de sus traders todo lo que necesitan saber sobre el mercado Forex: ¡la sección de Formación se pone en marcha!

¿Tiene alguna pregunta? ¿Quiere saber más del mercado Forex? ¿Ya domina alguna técnica básica y está listo para progresar? Hemos estudiado cuidadosamente cada consulta llegada a nuestro servicio de Atención al cliente, así como las últimas tendencias del trading online, a fin de reunir todos los conocimientos que pudieran serle útiles en su conquista del mundo del Forex.

Nuestra sección de Formación se divide ahora en tres subsecciones:


FAQ o Preguntas Frecuentes es una subsección en la cual todas las cuestiones vitales sobre trading se han clasificado en grupos, de manera que usted pueda saber dónde ha de buscar información sobre nuestros servicios.
 El Glosario contiene cada uno de los términos que usted necesita conocer para practicar trading online: todos los ítems aparecen en orden alfabético para una mayor facilidad de uso.
 Los Manuales contienen todo lo que hay que saber sobre dos de las principales plataformas de trading, MT4 y cTrader. Localice la parte que le interesa y el link le llevará al manual del usuario, escrito por los desarrolladores.

¡Pues aún hay más! En breve lanzaremos análisis de los principales expertos de OctaFX, y también una innovadora herramienta “top-secret” para ayudarle a avanzar en el trading. ¡Mantenga los ojos bien abiertos!

Trabajamos duro para ayudar al proceso de aprendizaje de cada uno de nuestros clientes, ya sea un principiante o un trader profesional. Si no encuentra lo que está buscando, diríjase a nuestro galardonado departamento de Atención al cliente para recibir ayuda cualificada.



*Mientras usted está leyendo estas líneas, otros ya están aprendiendo algo nuevo. ¡Visite nuestra sección de Formación ahora mismo!​*


----------



## OctaFX (29 Mar 2016)

*¡OctaFX y el Southampton FC le retan a marcar un tanto!​*
OctaFX junto con el Southampton FC, nuestro socio futbolístico de la Primera División Barclays (BPL), le convocan a un reto.

¡El “Blind Soccer Challenge” (Reto de Fútbol a Ciegas) de OctaFX espera recaudar fondos para deportistas con deficiencias visuales en todo el mundo!





Únase a la estrella del Southampton FC Jordy Clasie enviándonos vídeos en los que usted intente marcar un gol con los ojos vendados. Ayudará a la Saints Foundation y la Bali Sports Foundation a financiar sus programas, y he aquí como: ¡OctaFX donará 20 GBP por cada vídeo que usted publique!

Todos los fondos recaudados se dividirán a partes iguales entre la Saints Foundation y la Bali Sports Foundation.

Participar en el reto “Blind Soccer” de OctaFX es muy fácil: ¡si desea contribuir, todo lo que tiene que hacer es publicar el vídeo a través de *Instagram, Twitter* o *Facebook*, utilizando el hashtag *#octafxchallenge*! No se olvide de disfrutarlo y de compartir el Reto “Blind Soccer” con sus amigos: ¡también podrían estar dispuestos a unirse!



*¡Únase al Reto “Blind Soccer” de OctaFX!​*


----------



## OctaFX (11 Abr 2016)

*Premios reales por operaciones virtuales: Ronda 39 del concurso demo “cTrader Weekly” de OctaFX​*



OctaFX le da la bienvenida a cinco nuevos ganadores del concurso demo cTrader Weekly. En la Ronda 39, traders de todo el mundo compitieron para repartirse los 400 $ del fondo de premios. Los ganadores definitivos figuran a continuación:


*1er puesto*, premiado con 150$, para *Mr. Benny Saragih*, de Indonesia
 *2º puesto*, premiado con 100$, para *Mr. Muhammad Saleem Gohar*, de Pakistán
 *3er puesto*, premiado con 75$, para *Mr. Dejan Kostovski*, de Macedonia
 *4º puesto*, premiado con 50$, para *Mr. Sergej Denisov*, de Ucrania
 *5º puesto*, premiado con 25$, para *Mr. Moch Ghozali*, de Indonesia

Si usted nunca ha participado en el concurso demo cTrader Weekly, aquí tiene algunos motivos por los que usted debería registrar su cuenta demo y participar en la próxima ronda:


*Demo.* No implica usar fondos personales ni correr riesgos.
 *Valiosos premios en efectivo.* Los premios son reales, lo cual hace que la lucha sea aún más emocionante.
 *Oportunidad para mejorar sus habilidades de trading.* Entrénese y consiga experiencia en el trading en un entorno amistoso, sin riesgos. Prepárese para las operaciones reales.


Si ya siente el deseo de aceptar el reto, regístrese en la próxima ronda.


*Concurso demo “cTrader Weekly” de OctaFX: ¡hora de ganar!​*


----------



## OctaFX (13 Abr 2016)

*Ronda 49 del concurso demo “OctaFX Champion”: cómo ganar al primer intento​*



Los nuevos campeones de OctaFX ya están aquí, con fascinantes consejos para aquellos que desean convertirse en ¡los mejores de los mejores en el trading! Los ganadores de la Ronda 49 del concurso demo “OctaFX Champion” se mostraron encantados de poder compartir sus claves para el éxito y sus técnicas secretas. Demos la bienvenida a estos traders:


*1er puesto*, premiado con 500 USD, para *Mr. Calixtus Anak Edmond Edmund Serop*, de Malasia
 *2º puesto*, premiado con 300 USD, para *Mr. Aleksey Shumilovsky*, de Ucrania
 *3er puesto*, premiado con 100 USD, para *Mr. Rosli Abdullah*, de Malasia
 *Al último puesto* en el concurso, *Mr. Artyom Arenin* de España, se le ha premiado con 100 USD

¿Cómo ganar cuando se participa en el concurso por primera vez? ¿Debería seguir las noticias, o los instintos? ¿Debería operar durante momentos de alta volatilidad? ¡Conozca las respuestas leyendo las historias de éxito de los campeones OctaFX!

*1er puesto - Mr. Calixtus Anak Edmond Edmund Serop, de Malasia*
_Me siento tan agradecido por haber quedado ganador en esta ronda... En realidad no esperaba ganar, porque es la primera vez que participo en una competición Forex. Bueno, ¡quizás fue la suerte del principiante! En cualquier caso, mis métodos son: seguimiento de las noticias, sentimiento y expectativas de trading. Paso 7-8 horas al día observando y ejecutando mis operaciones. En mi opinión esta es una estrategia ganadora, y espero que me ayude a consolidar mi confianza al operar. Cuando gane suficiente experiencia y confianza participando en este concurso, me inscribiré en otros que tiene OctaFX. Quizás Supercharged sea una buena idea, ya que parece que va a terminar pronto. Mi clave personal para el éxito es hacer un seguimiento de las noticias, utilizar la herramienta de sentimiento y vigilar el impacto sobre el mercado después de haber salido ciertas noticias. Nunca me rindo y siempre sigo operando incluso cuando tengo días “perdedores”. Dicho esto, no tengo una estrategia en particular, pero a veces vigilo el desarrollo de la vela japonesa y por supuesto sigo mis instintos. Esta es la manera en la que alcancé mi beneficio más espectacular, de 100.000 USD. Sin embargo, para lograr esas cifras tienes que haberte entrenado durante bastante tiempo. En mi opinión, tienes que pasar al menos unos años operando en el mercado para llegar a ser un profesional._

*2º puesto - Mr. Aleksey Shumilovsky, de Ucrania*
_Desearía haber ganado el primer premio, pero ser el segundo tampoco está nada mal. Soy un trader que me implico, así que Forex forma gran parte de mi vida, e invierto un montón de tiempo y esfuerzo en ello. Seguramente probaré otros concursos que ofrece OctaFX: me gusta la amplia oferta. No estoy seguro de qué fue lo que me ayudó a conseguir el premio esta vez: quizás fue pura suerte. No usé herramientas o técnicas especiales, por lo que no puedo decir cuál fue el factor decisivo para mí esta vez. Uso un montón de estrategias, no me apego sólo a una. Sin embargo, esta vez mis beneficios fueron los mejores que he obtenido nunca. Llevo operando 5 años y creo que este plazo es suficiente para conseguir las habilidades más importantes para el trading._

*3er puesto - Mr. Rosli Abdullah, de Malasia*
_Estoy en la lista de ganadores, lo que quiere decir que mi estrategia funcionó bien. ¡Saber eso es magnífico! Generalmente me paso algunas horas buscando las mejores operaciones, durante las sesiones de Londres y de EE.UU., y esta vez seguí mi regla. Aparte de OctaFX Champion, he participado en cTrader Weekly y el partido Southampton Supreme. Como otros operadores, creo que el éxito reside en la habilidad de identificar el momento correcto en el que entrar y salir de las posiciones. Utilicé lotes grandes para colocar mis stops de Compra y stops de Venta antes de que salieran las noticias (me gusta operar durante la publicación de noticias de alto impacto). De ese modo, conseguí grandes beneficios e hice subir mi puesto en la clasificación hasta una posición mejor. Disfruté operando en esos momentos. Hice dos beneficios grandes, de unos 22.000$ y 55.000$ respectivamente el 9 de marzo y el 17 de marzo. Este es un resultado bastante asombroso, pero creo que he trabajado duro para aprender y que merezco estos beneficios. Lleva bastante tiempo convertirse en un buen trader, una persona que puede comprender los motivos de los movimientos del mercado y que es capaz de controlar sus emociones cuando opera. Mi opinión es que puede llevar unos 3 años preparar a alguien para que llegue a ser un buen trader._


*¡Inscríbase en el concurso Demo “OctaFX Champion” para ganar!​*


----------



## OctaFX (21 Abr 2016)

*Ronda 19 del concurso real “Supercharged”: contenemos la respiración antes de la recta final​*



Sólo queda un mes para que concluya finalmente el concurso real “Supercharged” de OctaFX, y pronto daremos a conocer los ganadores definitivos. ¡Siga atento para averiguar quién consigue un Tesla Model S y muchos más fascinantes premios! He aquí una lista de premios que usted puede obtener compitiendo en la final:


*Tesla Model S
[*] Smart Fortwo
[*] Renault Twizy
[*] El último Apple iMac
[*]  El último Apple MacBook pro
[*] El último Apple Macbook Air
[*] El último Apple Mac Mini
[*] El último Apple iPad
[*] Apple iPhone 6s plus
[*] iPhone 6s*

Entretanto, ya están aquí los resultados de la penúltima ronda, así que demos la bienvenida a Chin Heung, de Hong Kong, que fue el trader que se alzó con el primer puesto en la Ronda 19. El ganador se mostró entusiasmado por compartir sus secretos y estrategias de trading:

_El concurso resultó ser un excelente ejercicio de entrenamiento para mí. Ya llevo un tiempo operando, pero nunca pensé que podría ganar un concurso: hay tanta gente participando... Esta vez tuve suerte, y mis beneficios fueron inesperadamente altos. Lo que quiero decir es que me considero un trader con experiencia, pero los beneficios siempre varían y no puedo decir que nunca haya tenido pérdidas. Así que estoy realmente entusiasmado con la reciente ronda del concurso Supercharged.

El concurso no exige muchísimo tiempo o esfuerzo. Sólo he operado como lo haría normalmente. Al mismo tiempo, estaba compitiendo con los demás concursantes, lo cual suponía un reto excelente.

Mi principal estrategia es no apresurarme. Si te pones nervioso e impaciente, no eres un buen trader. En Forex todo tiene que ver con estar en calma y relajado: no importa lo que suceda en el mercado. Al contenerte puedes ver todo el escenario con objetividad. Por supuesto, me llevó algún tiempo desarrollar esta estrategia y ponerla en práctica. El primer año o dos años cometí un montón de errores y tuve pérdidas estúpidas. Ahora he aprendido a evitar todo eso gracias a ser paciente y mantener la calma. Hay un truco para conseguir esta actitud: mantener tu “dinero para operar” separado de tus fondos personales. Considera el trading como tu empleo: esto te ayudará a rebajar el nivel de nerviosismo.

MI siguiente plan, por supuesto, es ganar el Tesla. La última ronda acabará pronto y tengo puestas mis esperanzas en esta recta final. El premio es realmente grande, así que la competición es seria.

Mi consejo para mis compañeros traders es el siguiente: mantenerse fuerte, calmado y estar preparado para ganar. Porque... ¿por qué no?_


*Concurso real Supercharged de OctaFX: ¡el momento de ganar!​*


----------



## OctaFX (26 Abr 2016)

*400$ en premios para los ganadores de la Ronda 40 del concurso demo “cTrader Weekly” de OctaFX​*



La Ronda 40 del concurso demo “cTrader Weekly” de OctaFX ha puesto de manifiesto las impresionantes habilidades y la amplia experiencia de los traders indonesios: ¡en esta ocasión todos los ganadores han resultado proceder de Indonesia! Demos la bienvenida a los cinco traders que fueron los mejores en esta última ronda del concurso demo cTrader Weekly:


1er puesto, premiado con 150$, para Mr. Ariyanti, de Indonesia.
 2º puesto, premiado con 100$, para Mr. Hafiz Mirsada, de Indonesia.
 3er puesto, premiado con 75$, para Mr. Endang Sudiarto Sudiro, de Indonesia.
 4º puesto, premiado con 50$, para Mr. Cucu Hasan Sadikin, de Indonesia.
 5º puesto, premiado con 25$, para Mr. Aris Triyono, de Indonesia.
 Tener una oportunidad en el concurso demo cTrader Weekly de OctaFX no es tan difícil como podría pensar. ¡Tan sólo ha de registrar una cuenta demo para tomar parte en la siguiente ronda y unirse a la competición! Participar en el concurso demo cTrader Weekly está completamente libre de riesgos: usted no tiene que utilizar sus fondos personales para operar, pero sí tiene ocasión de recibir premios reales. Si su semana de trading es lo suficientemente afortunada, puede recibir hasta 150$. Regístrese para poder probar la práctica plataforma cTrader, ¡y consiga su premio en efectivo sin coste alguno!


*Concurso demo cTrader Weekly de OctaFX: ¡el trading es virtual, la oportunidad es real!​*


----------



## OctaFX (28 Abr 2016)

*Ingresos y retiradas en su cuenta en euros con Skrill​*




OctaFX se complace en informarle de, a partir de hoy, podrá ingresar o retirar fondos de sus cuentas de trading en euros por medio de Skrill. Presentamos la opción de ingresos y reintegros en euros directamente con Skrill.

Todos los días nos hacemos el propósito de facilitar su trading todo lo posible. Hoy, estamos preparados para introducir una mejora en la opción de depósito vía Skrill: a partir de ahora, si usted guarda sus fondos en una cuenta Skrill en euros, no se requerirá conversión para ingresar fondos de una cuenta en euros en OctaFX. Asimismo, podrá efectuar retiradas sin comisión alguna.



Depósito mínimo de 50 €
 Disponibilidad de fondos instantánea
 Sin comisiones
 Sin conversión

Elija esta nueva opción: ¡ingrese fondos en su cuenta de trading en euros vía Skrill ya!



*¡Permanezca atento y conozca antes que nadie lo último de OctaFX!​*


----------



## OctaFX (4 May 2016)

*Ronda 41 del concurso semanal cTrader de OctaFX: una oportunidad para la excelencia​*




El tiempo vuela y ya están aquí los resultados de otra semana del concurso demo semanal cTrader de OctaFX. Demos la bienvenida a 5 ganadores más, cinco valiosos premios más que se han entregado a los traders más hábiles de la Ronda 41 del concurso demo semanal cTrader:



*La primera posición*, con un premio de 150$, es para el señor Yudi Indra Lesmana de Indonesia.
 *La segunda posición*, con un premio de 100$, es para el señor Ferry Nugroho de Indonesia.
 *La tercera posición*, con un premio de 75$, es para el señor Mohd Hafsham Hashim de Malasia.
 *La cuarta posición*, con un premio de 50$, es para el señor Brian Thabiso Mmiroa de Sudáfrica.
 *La quinta posición*, con un premio de 25$, es para el señor Subagyo de Indonesia

El concurso demo semanal cTrader de OctaFX ofrece una oportunidad única para estimular su confianza probando sus habilidades y avanzando en su experiencia en Forex. El concurso demo semanal cTrader de OctaFX es una opción libre de riesgo para aquellos que prefieren limitarse a las cuentas demo y operar sin pérdidas, pero ganar en dinero real. Al competir con otros concursantes, usted no solo practica trading, sino que también aprende cómo alcanzar la excelencia. Así pues, únase al concurso ahora para participar en la próxima ronda ¡y gane el primer premio!

*
Concurso demo semanal cTrader de OctaFX: una excelente oportunidad para ganar.​*


----------



## OctaFX (18 May 2016)

*Ronda 50 del concurso demo Champion de OctaFX: cómo seguir ganando​*



​
OctaFX se complace en anunciar los nuevos ganadores del concurso demo Champion. Felicitemos a los traders:


La primera posición, con un premio de 500 USD, es para el señor Kariyanto Kariyanto de Indonesia.
 La segunda posición, con un premio de 300 UDS, es para el señor Noor Ul Amin de Pakistán.
 La tercera posición, con un premio de 100 USD, es para el señor Ledi Manullang de Indonesia.
 El finalista del concurso, el señor Abd Hadi de Indonesia, ha sido gratificado con 100 USD.

¿Quiere usted saber cómo operar y seguir ganando? ¡Lea estos consejos de éxito de nuestros mejores traders!

*Primera posición: señor Mr. Kariyanto Kariyanto de Indonesia*
_Llevo mucho tiempo operando con OctaFX y por fin ¡ha llegado mi hora! ¡Soy el primero entre los ganadores! Quisiera dar las gracias a OctaFX por esta oportunidad. Sinceramente, estoy aprendiendo sobre la marcha: antes me pasaba mucho tiempo operando (no siempre con éxito), pero ahora lo que hago es esperar al momento adecuado y no pierdo el tiempo. Desde entonces me va mejor, y creo que voy a seguir participando en los concursos de OctaFX. Quién sabe, puede que pase por una buena racha. Creo que mi éxito es ser paciente y preciso a la hora de aprovechar el impulso del mercado y la resolución. También me gusta aprovechar todas las oportunidades posibles: cuantas más mejor, pues así mayor será mi posibilidad de ganar. Sí, en el pasado perdí mucho dinero porque era (y todavía soy) un novato, pero estoy aprendiendo (eso espero), y cada vez más rápido. Llevo 5 años haciendo trading y he vivido alguna experiencia emocionante que me servirá en el futuro, espero._

*Segunda posición: el señor Noor Ul Amin de Pakistán*
_Ante todo, gracias a OctaFX por organizar un concurso tan emocionante. ¡Es fantástico poder retarse a uno mismo y operar compitiendo con otros! En lo que a mi respecta, no soy un trader a tiempo completo: tengo un trabajo normal y el trading es, para mí, una afición, y me dedico de vez en cuando, cuando tengo tiempo. Me estoy planteando participar en alguno de los otros concursos que organiza OctaFX, quizás en más de uno. OctaFX tiene una amplia gana donde elegir. Los factores clave de mi éxito son el trabajo duro y el análisis concentrado del mercado. Supongo que esas fueron las razones por las que conseguí uno de los premios de este concurso. No empleo ningún tipo de EA ni otros indicadores; la única estrategia que empleo es la mía propia. Esta vez, casi todas mis operaciones han sido provechosas. Claro que en una de ellas perdí 6.000, aunque luego obtuve un beneficio de 6.290, con lo que, básicamente, recuperé el dinero perdido. Según mi experiencia, para convertirse en un buen trader se necesitan alrededor de 6 meses de aprendizaje y de práctica._

*Tercera posición: el señor Ledi Manullang de Indonesia*
_Si me pregunta cómo me siento, ¡le diré que súper feliz! Hago trading cuando tengo un par de minutos libres, no estoy demasiado involucrado. Nunca pensé que un día llegaría a ganar, pero ¡aquí estoy! Después de este éxito, continuaré participando en las próximas rondas. Cuando opero, me siento optimista y confiado: ¡el mejor estado de ánimo posible!. También soy paciente para esperar el momento oportuno, no me dejo llevar por las emociones. Por primera vez he obtenido un beneficio espectacular en este concurso, ¡no he perdido nada! Hablando de experiencia… Creo que el tiempo que se necesita para convertirse en un trader excepcional es ilimitado. Un buen trader está dispuesto a aprender de la experiencia sin ser demasiado impaciente._

*El finalista del concurso: señor Abd Hadi de Indonesia*
_Soy un trader de Forex principiante. Aunque he fracasado esta vez, estoy contento con mi premio de consolación de 100 USD. He aprendió mucho de la experiencia de este concurso, desde estrategias al cálculo de lotes. Mi fracaso me motiva todavía más a trabajar más duro para aprender sobre el mercado y estudiar los análisis técnicos y bases fundamentales. Por descontado, ahora estoy aprendiendo mucho y dispuesto a aprender cómo llegar a ser un trader de éxito. Junto a OctaFX, creo que hay éxito más allá del fracaso. Espero que la próxima vez no fallaré, y quizás necesite 2 o 3 meses más para llegar a ser un trader mejor. Una vez más, OctaFX, muchas gracias._

*
¿Dispuesto a intentarlo usted mismo en el concurso demo Champion de OctaFX? ¡Solo tiene que registrarse aquí y aceptar el reto!​*


----------



## OctaFX (20 May 2016)

*Premios a los mejores traders del concurso real OctaFX Supercharged: ¡Syed Yazid desde Malaysia ganan un Tesla Model S!​*




El concurso real OctaFX Supercharged se ha prolongado durante un año y medio, y ya ha llegado el momento de descubrir quiénes son los ganadores. Un total de *3179 traders* han participado en esta dura contienda dividida en 20 rondas y una emocionante final. El equipo de OctaFX quiere dar las gracias a todos los traders que han participado en el concurso. Nos alegra anunciar a los ganadores y hacerles entrega de los magníficos los premios que hemos preparado:


1. El Tesla Model S, un potente cinco puertas totalmente eléctrico, es para Syed Yazid, de Malaysia.
2. El BMW i3, un modelo eléctrico urbano, es para Chin Heung, de Hong Kong.
3. El Renault Twizy, el vehículo eléctrico creado para la ciudad impulsado por baterías, es para Budi Santoso, de Indonesia.
*4. El último modelo de Apple iMac es para Daniel Abella, de España.*
5. El último modelo de Apple MacBook es para Satriya Agung Wibowo, de Indonesia.
6. El último modelo de Apple MacBookAir es para Erwin Agung Prasetyo, de Indonesia.
7. El último modelo de Apple Mac Mini es para Motie Hayajneh, de Jordan.
8. El último modelo de Apple iPad es para Jia Qi Guo, de China.
9. El Apple iPhone 6s Plus es para Dira Septria Dwi Sari, de Indonesia.
10. El Apple iPhone 6s es para Yohanes Prayoga, de Indonesia.


Durante la contienda, OctaFX también premió con 20 iPhones 6s a los ganadores de cada ronda mensual. Para más información sobre el concurso, visite la página de resultados del concurso real Supercharged. ¡Síganos y lea las historias de éxito de los traders ganadores!

OctaFX espera que se haya divertido participando en el concurso real Supercharged. ¡No pierda comba y sea el primero en recibir noticias de nuestros nuevos concursos y promociones!


----------



## OctaFX (27 May 2016)

*Horario de trading del Día de los Caídos de los EEUU*​



OctaFX desea informarle de las modificaciones que sufrirá el horario de trading de los instrumentos *XAU/USD* y *XAG/USD* con motivo del *Día de los Caídos de los EEUU, el 30 de mayo*. El trading cerrará el *lunes 30 de mayo de 2016 a las 20:00 (EET, horario del servidor)* y volverá a abrir el *martes 31 de mayo de 2016 a las 01:00 (EET, horario del servidor)*.

Para su comodidad, le presentamos el siguiente cuadro de resumen:





Le rogamos que tenga en cuenta que todas las operaciones que estén abiertas a la hora de cerrar los mercados se traspasarán al día siguiente.

Queremos pedirle disculpas por las inconveniencias que estos cambios puedan causarle. No dude en contactar con nuestro servicio de atención al cliente en caso de tener cualquier pregunta. Si experimenta algún fallo o error, por favor, informe de inmediato a support@octafx.com


*Gracias por escoger OctaFX como su bróker de Forex de primera categoría.*


----------



## OctaFX (9 Jun 2016)

*OctaFX les desea un feliz Ramadán 2016​*




*Estimados traders!*

OctaFX felicita a todos los traders islámicos por el Ramadán, la fiesta más sagrada y largamente esperada del calendario musulmán. El Ramadán es tiempo de reflexión espiritual y de oración, y uno de los días del año más importante para los musulmanes.

OctaFX desea que el espíritu del Ramadán llene vuestra vida de felicidad y amor.

Que Alá, el todopoderoso, os ilumine y bendiga con paz y gracia. Que esta fiesta divina lleva la felicidad a vuestros hogares y os guíe por el buen camino. ¡Sed respetuosos y agradecidos por todo! Y que este Ramadán os recuerde que hay que perdonar y olvidar.


*Que el espíritu del Ramadán permanezca en vuestros corazones e ilumine vuestras vidas.​*


----------



## OctaFX (17 Jun 2016)

*La Fundación Saints puntúa en el estadio de Saint Mary con la ayuda de OctaFX​*
El fútbol, un deporte universalmente reconocido en muchos países, es una parte importante de nuestra sociedad. Educa e inspira a gentes de todas las edades, y hermana personas y comunidades.





OctaFX, en colaboración con la Fundación Saints, y el Southampton FC tuvo el gesto de ceder invitar a jugar en su estado a un afortunado grupo del programa de fútbol sala. La empresa ayuda que los jóvenes accedan a la educación mediante la práctica del deporte.

La Fundación Saints de Fútbol Sala y Becas para la Educación fue creada en 2011 y comenzó con 16 becarios.

El curso tiene actualmente 76 becarios a tiempo completo, incluido el primer equipo femenino de la historia del club, que va actualmente el cuarto en la liga.

En fechas recientes, OctaFX ha dado a un grupo de jóvenes la oportunidad de jugar en el estadio de Saint Mary. Una experiencia que ha significado para estos muchachos un merecido impulso moral y una recompensa por el duro trabajo realizado durante sus dos años de estudio. Ese día, ambos equipos jugaron un gran partido y todos los participantes disfrutaron enormemente del acontecimiento.

Esta combinación de estudio y práctica del deporte se ha demostrado increíblemente exitosa: actualmente, ex alumnos disfrutan de becas de fútbol en Estados Unidos, estudios universitarios en Reino Unido y oportunidades de trabajo con la misma Fundación Saints.

Muchos de los becarios que participaron en el partido han sido aceptados en las universidades. El grupo que ese día jugó en el estadio de Saint Mary coronó la Liga FLT de Fútbol Sala 3 y la Liga Nacional de Campeones 4, y se alzaron como subcampeones de la Liga 2.

Cuando los becarios vuelvan al final del año, trabajarán duro para terminar sus estudios antes de ir a competir por última vez en las finales del Campeonato Nacional de FLT.

OctaFX se enorgullece de su asociación con la Fundación Saints, que alienta a los jóvenes de hoy a aspirar a un brillante futuro por medio de la educación en el deporte.


----------



## OctaFX (21 Jun 2016)

*OctaFX: cambios en las condiciones de trading por la votación del Brexit, el 23 de junio​*



La votación sobre el Brexit, la salida del Reino Unido en la Unión Europea, que tendrá lugar el próximo 23 de junio, es un día importante en el que los clientes de OctaFX habrán de mostrar mucha prudencia.

Por causa de referéndum, OctaFX aumentará los requisitos de margen en todos los pares de divisas que incluyan la libra esterlina (GBP) y el euro (EUR), desde el 23 hasta el 27 de junio. Los requisitos de margen se incrementarán en un 1% para los pares con GBP (1:100) y en un 0,5 % para los pares con EUR (1:200). El día del referéndum, 23 de junio, los requisitos de margen de los pares con libra esterlina pueden incrementarse hasta un 2% (1:50).

Esta votación es algo que ni los traders ni los mercados pueden ignorar.

Asimismo, OctaFX avisa de que existen otros riesgos potenciales, y quisiera que sus clientes fueran conscientes de que los requisitos pueden cambiar según la volatilidad del mercado.


----------



## OctaFX (24 Jun 2016)

*OctaFX ayuda a la vela para discapacitados en Bali​*




En OctaFX nos esforzamos en prestar ayuda al deporte y a las fundaciones que ayudan a marcar la diferencia en la vida de las personas discapacitadas.

Por esa razón, OctaFX se siente orgullosa de considerarse una empresa con proyección social que ofrece soporte a las personas con discapacidad. Una de estas fundaciones es la Bali Sports Foundation (BSF), que colabora con deportistas discapacitados de Bali y de Indonesia Oriental en diversas modalidades deportivas. En nombre de la BSF, damos ayuda a 3 deportes:

Baloncesto en silla de ruedas
Rugby en silla de ruedas
Vela para personas discapacitadas
Con todo el tiempo y esfuerzos que OctaFX dedica al voluntariado para la BSF, estamos muy contentos de anunciar la reciente adquisición y donación de un velero Hansa 303 paralímpico, con un valor de 10.000$, destinado al programa de vela de la organización. Esto permitirá a muchas personas discapacitadas de la región desarrollar habilidades que, de lo contrario, les serían difíciles de alcanzar.

La BSF, organización que gira en torno a las personas con discapacidades y necesidades especiales y a los deportes adaptados, ayuda a mejorar la calidad de vida de mucha gente con este tipo de problemas en Bali e Indonesia Oriental. OctaFX se declara el orgulloso voluntario de esta fundación. La BSF desarrolla numerosos programas para personas autistas, con parálisis cerebral, invidentes, con discapacidad auditiva y jóvenes con pérdida de extremidades. La vela paralímpica es solo uno de los muchos deportes que la BSF pone a disposición de estas personas.

Los objetivos de esta fundación son reunir fondos y poner bajo el mismo techo a los ministerios indonesios de Sanidad, de Juventud y Deporte y de Educación, y a entidades como las diversas federaciones deportivas nacionales y el comité Paralímpico, con objeto de acercar el deporte a las personas discapacitadas.

El velero paralímpico ya se emplea en la BSF y se le podrá ver en acción en las Regatas Internacionales de Bali para Discapacitados entre los días 8 y 12 de septiembre de 2016.


----------



## OctaFX (27 Jun 2016)

*OctaFX demuestra su fiabilidad durante la agitación de referéndum del Brexit​*
OctaFX comunica a sus clientes que las posiciones financieras de la empresa no han resultado financieramente afectadas por la volatilidad que domina hoy los mercados a causa de la decisión del Reino Unido de abandonar la Unión Europe.

Nuestros expertos estudiaron cuidadosamente ambos posibles resultados del referéndum, y la volatilidad es todo lo elevada que cabía esperar. Con objeto de prevenir riesgos adicionales hemos tomado medidas preventivas para proteger los intereses de nuestros clientes incrementando los requisitos de margen.

OctaFX sigue siendo una empresa de total fiabilidad y con solvencia contrastada para enfrentarse a los movimientos importantes de los mercados. Gracias a avanzados procedimientos de gestión del riesgo y a una gran experiencia con la operativa en condiciones de gran volatilidad en los mercados, OctaFX ha conseguido minimizar los riesgos asociados con el evento.

Para cualquier duda o pegunta, póngase en contacto en cualquier momento con nuestro galardonado departamento de Atención al cliente en support@octafx.com


----------



## OctaFX (30 Jun 2016)

*Cómo empezar a operar en 4 sencillos pasos​*




*1. Regístrese en OctaFX abriendo una cuenta*
El hecho de tener una cuenta le permite acceder a su Área personal en nuestra web y operar con OctaFX. Una vez registrado, acceda a su correo electrónico para recoger sus datos de acceso a su Área personal y las credenciales de cliente para su cuenta de trading.
Los datos de acceso a su Área personal le permitirán gestionar sus fondos, recibir bonos y tomar parte en nuestras promociones, mientras que las credenciales de cliente para la cuenta de trading se emplean para acceder a la plataforma de trading.

*2. Efectúe un depósito*
Para efectuar un depósito, acceda a su Área personal. En OctaFX se puede comenzar a operar con un depósito mínimo de 5$, aunque el depósito inicial puede ser mayor. Según los principios de estrategia de gestión del riesgo, cuantos más fondos posea, a menos riesgos se expone en una operación concreta de trading.
No cargamos comisión alguna sobre su depósito, y nuestro sistema de reintegros funciona eficazmente para ayudarle a retirar sus beneficios.

*3. Entre en la plataforma web*
La plataforma web no requiere instalación alguna y permite operar desde cualquier dispositivo en todo momento. Para entrar, haga clic en Archivo-> Entrar, teclee el número de cuenta en la casilla “Acceder”, haga lo mismo con la contraseña de trader que le enviamos a su dirección de correo electrónico en la casilla “Contraseña”, y seleccione OctaFX-Real si va a entrar en una cuenta real. Como alternativa, puede operar desde su escritorio o su dispositivo iOS o Android iOS. Compare las plataformas aquí.
*
4. Haga clic en “Comprar” o “Vender”*
Para abrir una orden, basta con seleccionar el volumen de su posición y hacer clic en los botones “Comprar” o “Vender”. Hay otros procedimientos para comenzar a operar, tal y como se describe aquí.


----------



## OctaFX (1 Jul 2016)

*Actualización del calendario de trading para el día de la Independencia​*



OctaFX desea informarle de los cambios en el horario de trading de los pares de divisas XAU/USD y XAG/USD el día de la Independencia, 4 de julio.

El trading se cierra el lunes 14 de julio de 2016 a las 20:00 (EET, hora del servidor), y se vuelve a abrir el martes 5 de julio de 2016, a las 01:00 (EET, hora del servidor). Para su mayor comodidad, le proporcionamos la siguiente tabla horaria:





Por favor, no olvide que todas las operaciones que estén abiertas al finalizar el horario de trading se traspasarán al día siguiente.

Le pedimos disculpas por los problemas que estos cambios puedan ocasionarle. No dude en ponerse en contacto con nuestro servicio de atención si tiene cualquier pregunta. En caso de algún fallo del sistema, le rogamos que nos informe inmediatamente en support@octafx.com


*Gracias por elegir OctaFX como su bróker de Forex de primera categoría!​*


----------



## OctaFX (22 Jul 2016)

*Ronda 52 del concurso demo Champion de OctaFX: ¡es hora de conocer a los ganadores!*




Ya están aquí los resultados de la ronda 52 del concurso demo Champions de OctaFX. Conozcamos a nuestros recientes ganadores, que se han repartido un fondo de premios de 1.000 $, y a felicitarlos por ello. Todos están encantados de compartir las claves de su éxito y sus técnicas secretas. Demos la bienvenida a estos traders:


*La primera posición, con un premio de 500 USD, es para el señor Nur Maid de Indonesia.
[*] La segunda posición, con un premio de 300 UDS, es para el señor Nur Hasyim de Indonesia.*
 
¿Le gustaría aprender a operar para seguir siendo un ganador? Lea estos consejos de éxito de nuestros mejores traders.

¿Qué hay que hacer para ganar cuando se participa en el concurso por primera vez? ¿Hay que seguir las noticias o el instinto? ¿Hay que operar en periodos de alta volatilidad? Encuentre las respuestas en las historias de éxito de los campeones de OctaFX: 

*Primera posición: el señor Nur Maid de Indonesia*
_¡Gracias por sus amables deseos! Me siento muy feliz de haber terminado esta vez en primera posición, porque todos los esfuerzos que he realizado hasta ahora ¡por fin han dado sus frutos! Yo opero a diario y también lo intentaré en futuros concursos. La clave de mi éxito es la paciencia, y la estrategia que estoy usando es moverme con los flujos de la oferta y la demanda y una buena administración del dinero. Llevo operando los últimos 6 años y estaba decidido a poner a prueba mi capacidad para mejorar. ¡Gracias a OctaFX por haber apreciado mis habilidades como trader!_

*Segunda posición: el señor Nur Hasyim de Indonesia*
_Estoy muy feliz y orgulloso. No he empleado demasiado tiempo en esta actividad. Participaré en futuros concursos y en otras promociones mientras continúo aprendiendo a operar, y seguro que podré hacerlo probablemente porque he administrado el dinero con prudencia. Mi estrategia consistió en ir leyendo el área de la oferta y la demanda, por lo que pude predecir hacia dónde se movería el mercado. No pude ganar el concurso porque empleo el poco dinero que tengo para aprender a operar. Los traders deben aprender a tener paciencia._

¿Está usted preparado para intentarlo por sí mismo en el concurso demo Champion de OctaFX? Solo necesitará unos momentos para unirse a nuestro fantástico concurso. Simplemente, regístrese aquí y acepte el desafío!


----------



## almag (26 Jul 2016)

¿Me podría decir algo más sobre este corredor? He estado leyendo algunos comentarios acerca de él, pero me gustaría escuchar su experiencia también


----------



## OctaFX (2 Ago 2016)

*Presentación del modo demo de la plataforma de trading Metatrader 5
​*




La nueva plataforma de trading demo Metatrader 5 está diseñada para ofrecer prácticas y servicios de brokerage a clientes en Forex, CFD y futuros, además de los mercados de valores. Esa es la razón por la que deseamos anunciar que vamos a ofrecer esta plataforma de trading demo a nuestros clientes.

Las cuentas demo le permiten tener oportunidad de trabajar en modo de entrenamiento sin dinero real, ya que permiten a los usuarios poner a prueba una estrategia de trading. Ofrecen las mismas funcionalidades que las reales. La diferencia es que las cuentas demo pueden abrirse sin inversión previa alguna y, por consiguiente, un usuario no obtiene beneficios de las mismas.

Es una plataforma demo poderosa para Forex y otros mercados. Con esta plataforma ofrecemos la mejor terminal de trading demo y los mejores servicios, dándole así la capacidad para practicar la ejecución de operaciones.

La aplicación MetaTrader 5 cuenta con sistemas de netting y coberturas, 31 indicadores técnicos, 23 objetos analíticos, trading con un clic y el conjunto completo de órdenes de trading. ¡El interfaz del programa ha sido traducido a 41 idiomas, convirtiéndolo en una plataforma verdaderamente internacional para traders mediante web de todo el mundo! Millones de usuarios de todo el mundo han elegido la plataforma de trading demo MetaTrader 5, ya que le permite disfrutar la independencia de practicar sin riesgos.

La aplicación es una mezcla de las ventajas clave de la plataforma para ordenador de sobremesa y de la manejabilidad inherente a la naturaleza multi-plataforma de la terminal web. MetaTrader 5 puede aplicarse a lo siguiente:

● MetaTrader 5 demo para PCs, teléfonos inteligentes y tabletas, o lanzar la plataforma web: una amplia gama de funciones de trading con análisis fundamental y técnico del mercado.
● MetaTrader 5 demo para iPhone e iPad: más de un millón de usuarios de dispositivos Apple ya se han descargado MT5 demo para el móvil a fin de practicar en Forex, bolsas y otros activos.
● MetaTrader 5 para operar desde web: le permite practicar las operaciones en Forex y otros mercados desde cualquier navegador y sistema operativo.
● MetaTrader 5 para Android: descargue MetaTrader 5 demo en su teléfono inteligente o tableta con Android OS.

Practicar satisfactoriamente el trading en los mercados financieros comienza con una plataforma de trading demo cómoda y multi-funcional.


----------



## almag (8 Ago 2016)

Parece que no puedo encontrar dónde hacer cuenta de demostración, se puede obtener una orientación


----------



## OctaFX (17 Ago 2016)

almag dijo:


> Parece que no puedo encontrar dónde hacer cuenta de demostración, se puede obtener una orientación



Hola!

Si habla de una cuenta de demostración de MT5, lo siento que ahora es imposible porque funciona en un modo de prueba. Ahora las cuentas real y demo están disponibles en las dos plataformas de trading, MetaTrader4 y cTrader. Puede comparar las cuentas y elegir la que mejor se ajuste a sus necesidades personales en Micro and ECN forex account types comparison.

Saludos cordiales,
OctaFX Rep.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2016 at 13:23 ----------

*Ronda 53 del concurso demo OctaFX Champion: ¡el momento de conocer a los ganadores!​*



Los resultados de la Ronda 53 del concurso demo OctaFX Champion ya están aquí, así que conozcamos y felicitemos a nuestros recientes ganadores, que se repartieron el fondo para premios de 1.000$. Ellos se mostraron encantados de darnos sus claves sobre sus métodos de trading y sus éxitos.

● 1er puesto con el premio de 500 USD para Mr. Indra Sakti Laksana de Indonesia.
● 2º puesto con el premio de 300 USD para Mr. Ibnu Hajar de Indonesia.
● 3er puesto con el premio de 100 USD para Mr. Budiman de Indonesia
● El último puesto es de Ms. Insana de Indonesia, quien ha ganado 100 USD

Para obtener más detalles y claves: ¡sólo ha de leer las siguientes entrevistas de nuestros exitosos traders!

*1er puesto: Mr. Indra Sakti Laksana de Indonesia*
_Me siento muy feliz de ser un ganador con OctaFX. No paso mucho tiempo operando, pero hace falta un montón de concentración para mantener el ritmo con todos los participantes. Participaré en todos los concursos siempre que pueda para practicar y centrarme más. Dentro del trading uso una combinación de diversos análisis de las actuales condiciones de precio. Yo no he experimentado nada en particular, pero eso depende de cada trader individual._

*2º puesto: Mr. Ibnu Hajar de Indonesia*
_Me siento muy feliz por participar en el concurso, aunque no pasé mucho tiempo operando. En los próximos meses quiero mejorar mis conocimientos y mi experiencia de trading. Tras mi reciente éxito mi plan es participar en el concurso más a menudo para mejorar mis posibilidades de ganar. Tener disciplina en la gestión del dinero es importante para operar bien. Mi consejo para que otros operenmejor es que es necesario ver tener una visión panorámica del trading. No uso muchas técnicas, sólo las Bandas Bollinger (BB). Me ha llevado aproximadamente dos años desarrollar una comprensión adecuada de las mejores estrategias._
*
Último puesto: Ms. Insana de Indonesia*
_Mi plan es hacerlo mejor a fin de lograr mejores resultados. Esta experiencia ha sido una lección para mis habilidades de trading. Normalmente no paso mucho tiempo operando, ya que lo hago en mi tiempo libre. Mi operación con más éxito ha sido un beneficio de 1.159,20$. Al operar recientemente usé Bandas Bollinger (BB) o BB con medias móviles. Pienso que llegar a ser un buen trader experto lleva aproximadamente dos años._


Bandas Bollinger: este indicador es un miembro de la familia de “Tendencias” entre los indicadores técnicos del trading en Forex. Los operadores usan las bandas para anticipar incrementos o descensos en la volatilidad, que a su vez pueden señalar cambios de tendencia.

Sólo lleva unos minutos unirse a nuestro fantástico concurso. ¡Sólo ha de registrarse aquí y aceptar el reto para estar dentro y tener una oportunidad de ganar!


*¡Únase hoy mismo al concurso demo OctaFX Champion!​*


----------



## OctaFX (25 Ago 2016)

*Ronda 50 del concurso demo “cTrader Weekly”, con OctaFX​*



La Ronda 50 del concurso demo cTrader Weekly finalmente ha terminado, ¡y tenemos el placer de presentar a los novísimos ganadores del concurso!

Cinco habilidosos traders comparten el fondo semanal para premios de 400$, y aquí están:

● 1er puesto, premiado con 150 $, para Mr. Dony Fitrah de Indonesia.
● 2º puesto, premiado con 100 $, para Mr. Rizwan Ahmed de Pakistán.
● 3er puesto, premiado con 75 $, para Mr. Grigoriy Danilov de Uzbekistán.
● 4º puesto, premiado con 50 $, para Mr. Kirit Rupala de India.
● 5º puesto, premiado con 25 $, para Mrs. Sri Wahyuni de Indonesia.

El concurso demo cTrader Weekly ofrece la oportunidad ideal de ganar uno de nuestros valiosos premios al tiempo que ofrece una opción libre de riesgos gracias al trading demo. Si nunca ha operado antes en la plataforma cTrader, ahora es su ocasión de probar sus cualidades únicas, tales como:

*● Trading móvil (navegador del móvil o app iOS/Android)
● Funciones de brokerage con Acceso Directo al Mercado
● Crear y compartir automáticamente capturas de pantalla
● Trading algorítmico, con cAlgo
● Gráficos al tick, a tamaño completo
● Inversión/Duplicación de la posición con un solo clic
● Cerrar todas las posiciones abiertas con un solo clic*

Este concurso es una opción ideal tanto para aquellos que están poniendo a prueba sus habilidades como para los que están comenzando en el mercado Forex.

¿Está usted preparado para poner a prueba sus habilidades de trading y ganar uno de los premios? ¡No se lo pierda! Entonces, ¡abra una cuenta demo para participar en la siguiente ronda del concurso demo cTrader Weekly!

*
¡No olvide comprobar nuestro sitio web para ver más ofertas excelentes!​*



​


----------



## OctaFX (30 Ago 2016)

*El bono del 50% por depósitos para cuentas cTrader reales ya está disponible​*



*¡Apreciados traders!
*
Con el éxito y la popularidad de nuestra promoción para los usuarios de MT4, ahora la presentamos para los usuarios de cTrader. OctaFX está entregada a llevar el trading en Forex a nuevos niveles ¡y nos enorgullece anunciar un bono del 50% por depósitos para los usuarios de cTrader!

¡Disfrute del trading y sume la mitad de su depósito como un bono! Sólo ha de depositar fondos en su cuenta y podrá elegir qué bono desea tener: entre el 10% y el 50% de su depósito. Es la perfecta oportunidad de incrementar el margen libre de su cuenta y potencialmente ganar más beneficios.
Cualquier usuario, tanto nuevo como existente, puede disfrutar de los beneficios de la oferta. Usted también puede elegir si recibir bonos automáticamente a través de su Área Personal, cada vez que usted deposite fondos en su cuenta.

Para recibir esta oferta exclusiva, sencillamente:

*● Registre una cuenta con OctaFX
● Deposite fondos en su cuenta, sin comisiones
● Consiga su bono*

Usted puede conseguir su bono con cada uno de sus depósitos, y también puede retirarlos: por favor lea las reglas.

OctaFX se reserva el derecho a modificar, actualizar o cancelar esta promoción, notificándolo en las Noticias de la Compañía.


----------



## OctaFX (2 Sep 2016)

*¡Ronda 54 del concurso demo ‘OctaFX Champion’!​*


Ya están aquí los resultados de la Ronda 54 del concurso demo OctaFX Champion, así que conozcamos y felicitemos a nuestros recientes ganadores que se repartieron el fondo para premios de 1.000$. Se mostraron encantados de darnos sus opiniones y puntos de vista sobre sus métodos de trading y sus éxitos.

● 1er puesto, premiado con 500 USD, para Mr. Sandi de Indonesia.
● 2º puesto, premiado con 300 USD, para Mr.Robert Aleniko de Indonesia.
● 3er puesto, premiado con 100 USD, para Mr Modh Azam Yazid de Malaysia
● El último clasificado es Mr. Anees ur Rehman, de Pakistan, que ha ganado 100 USD

Para saber más sobre nuestros grandes ganadores y cómo han logrado sus éxitos ¡sólo ha de leer algunas de las siguientes entrevistas!

*1er puesto: Mr. Sandi de Indonesia*
_Estoy muy feliz y orgulloso por ser un campeón del concurso OctaFX, ya que soy un novato y fui capaz de superar a otros participantes que tenían más experiencia que yo. Uso casi todo mi tiempo libre para concentrarme en el concurso, porque deseo competir seriamente. Es importante no caer en la autocomplacencia por esta victoria, que debería ser una motivación para el futuro en el trading. Las promociones ofrecidas por OctaFX son realmente atractivas para los traders. Si hay cualquier otra promoción en el futuro, me gustaría volver a participar de nuevo.

El factor clave de mi éxito fue creer en mí mismo y en que soy capaz de usar las técnicas del trading. Mi consejo para otros traders es que se concentren en 1 o 2 técnicas y las estudien en profundidad. También necesitan estar calmados e intentar no entrar en pánico mientras operen.

Mi mayor beneficio lo hice cuando operaba con la publicación de datos económicos, con un movimiento fluctuante. Y mi mayor pérdida fue cuando el movimiento de la vela japonesa no salió conforme a mi expectativa.

Para ser un buen operador hay que pasar por varias fases. Los fallos al principio del trading pueden usarse como una experiencia de trading para el futuro. Y por supuesto, necesitas ser mentalmente fuerte._

*2º puesto: Mr.Robert Aleniko de Indonesia*
_Estoy muy feliz con la victoria que he logrado en este concurso, pese a haber logrado solamente el segundo puesto. Con los resultados que he obtenido durante el reciente concurso, al menos hay progresos en cada una de las posiciones que hice, algunas veces es suficiente con mirar su evolución cada hora. Sin embargo, cuando tengo tiempo libre siempre compruebo el movimiento de las divisas para entrar en acción en el momento justo, para abrir una posición de acuerdo con mi análisis.

Esta es mi primera victoria, y eso me hace tener aún más ganas de inscribirme en todos los concursos y promociones que celebre OctaFX. Mi éxito en este concurso siempre ha seguido las noticias generales o financieras en el sitio web de OctaFX. Para reforzar mi análisis, pongo algunos indicadores en MetaTrader 4.

Aún no he dominado las estrategias para obtener un beneficio consistente, pero estoy más cómodo usando técnicas fundamentales.

El mayor beneficio que he hecho ha sido de 7.740$. Y mis mayores pérdidas ocurrieron en la última jornada del concurso porque abrí una posición contra el mercado sin hacer previamente una sólida reflexión analítica y operativa.

En mi opinión lleva mucho tiempo ser un buen operador que pueda ganar beneficios de manera consistente. Sin embargo, OctaFX puede ayudar a los principiantes como yo a comprender mejor cómo operar en forex._

*3er puesto: Mr Modh Azam Yazid de Malaysia*
_¡Gracias por organizar un concurso tan magnífico! Estoy muy, muy feliz, ya que esta es la primera vez en que he logrado esta clase de triunfo. Uso casi todo mi tiempo libre para aprender y practicar el trading en forex, y usé el concurso demo de OctaFX como un medio para plantearme un reto a mí mismo.

Una cosa que sugeriría es practicar y dominar una técnica en particular. He probado diversas técnicas pero ahora solamente uso una técnica que tengo la sensación de que encaja bien conmigo. Básicamente, solo se trata de seguir la tendencia y entrar en el mercado al final del retroceso.

Mi mayor ganancia financiera fue cuando acabé en el 3er puesto del concurso demo OctaFX Champion. ¡Estaba tan feliz! Luego, mi mayor pérdida fue durante un período de tiempo en el que perdí miles de dólares aprendiendo a operar en forex. Llevo casi dos años participando en el trading en forex y diría que probablemente necesito otros dos años para convertirme en un buen operador._

*Último clasificado: Mr. Anees ur Rehman de Pakistán*
_Todo lo que puedo decir es que debido a algunas malas decisiones operativas mi cuenta de trading cayó a cero en la primera semana tras haber estado en el TOP 20. Me he registrado en la siguiente ronda e intentaré mejorar mis habilidades antes de operar usando una cuenta real.

He aprendido mucho de esta experiencia. No hay atajos para convertirse en un buen operador. Necesitas centrarte en el largo plazo más que en el corto plazo. Recuerdo que mi última operación fue exitosa. Ese día me las arreglé para hacer más de 400 USD en mi cuenta del campeonato. En cuanto a sus otras preguntas, no lleva mucho tiempo operar pero tienes que dedicar como mínimo dos a tres horas al día.

Y para convertirte en un buen operador necesitas practicar en torno a dos años antes de operar con cuentas reales, usando al principio cantidades pequeñas._


¿Preparado para probar suerte en el concurso demo OctaFX Champion usted mismo(a)? ¡Sólo ha de registrarse aquí y aceptar el reto para estar dentro y tener una posibilidad de ganar!

*¡Inscríbase hoy mismo en el concurso demo OctaFX Champion!*


----------



## OctaFX (8 Sep 2016)

*OctaFX seguridad de los fondos​*




Nuestra máxima prioridad es la seguridad de los fondos de nuestros clientes. Con OctaFX, puede tener la certeza de que sus depósitos están protegidos por todos los medios posibles. Aquí le presentamos algunas de las medidas que adoptamos para garantizar dicha seguridad:

*Área Personal protegida con SSL*
Utilizamos una tecnología de alta seguridad para proteger los datos personales y las transacciones financieras de nuestros cliente. El Área Personal, asegurada mediante SSL, está protegida mediante un encriptado de 128 bits, lo que hace que su navegación sea segura y que sus datos sean inaccesibles a terceros.

*Verificación de la cuenta*
OctaFX le recomienda verificar su cuenta presentando copia escaneada de un documento de identidad personal y una prueba de residencia. Esta sencilla medida le asegurará que sus transacciones estén autorizadas y sean seguras.

*Reglas para retiradas de efectivo seguras*
Puesto que retirar efectivo de una cuenta real requiere confirmación mediante correo electrónico, nadie aparte del propio cliente puede acceder a una cuenta. También es necesario emplear el mismo método de pago para depositar y retirar. Por consiguiente, OctaFX no puede transferir fondos del cliente a un tercero no autorizado bajo ninguna circunstancia.

*Autorización Visa/Mastercard con seguridad 3D*
Aplicamos tecnología segura 3D al procesar tarjetas de crédito y débito. Esta tecnología hace que todas las transacciones mediante tarjetas Visa/Mastercard sean transparentes y seguras.

*Protección avanzada*
El entorno técnico de OctaFX está monitorizado 24 horas/7 días a la semana por parte de un equipo dedicado y muy profesional de ingenieros de seguridad de sistemas. Este equipo ha desarrollado un sistema de seguridad de máximo nivel y se encarga de su mantenimiento. Por ello, es muy improbable que se produzca pérdida de datos, daños u otros problemas técnicos.


*Gracias por escoger OctaFX como su bróker de Forex de primera categoría​*


----------



## OctaFX (14 Sep 2016)

*Ronda 51 del concurso demo semanal cTrader de OctaFX
​*


OctaFX anuncia los resultados del nuevo concurso demo semanal cTrader. En esta ocasión, comparten el premio de 400$ algunos de nuestros entregados participantes.

Demos la bienvenida a los traders que comparten el premio semanal de 400$:

- La 1ª posición, con un premio de 150$ es para el sr. Rasyid Annafi Khalilullah, de Indonesia.
- La 2ª posición con un premio de 100$ es para el sr. Gidione Pereira Aguiar, de Brasil.
- La 3ª posición con un premio de 75$ es para el sr. Umar Mustafa Harahap, de Indonesia.
- La 4ª posición con un premio de 50$ es para el sr. Wilson, de las Islas Vírgenes de Estados Unidos.
- La 5ª posición con un premio de 25$ es para el sr. Rizwan Ali, de Pakistán.

La gran ventaja del concurso demo semanal cTrader de OctaFX es que no hay ningún riesgo de pérdida y no es preciso ganar ninguna de las operaciones. Es un concurso perfecto para los clientes, tanto los ya existentes como los que se acaban de unir a OctaFX, que quieran poner en práctica sus habilidades como traders o que se estén iniciando en el mundo del mercado forex.

Utilizar la plataforma cTrader no puede ser más sencillo. Si nunca ha operado con cTrader, aproveche la ocasión para probar sus exclusivas funcionalidades:

*- Trading móvil (navegador móvil o app para iOS/Android)
- Capacidad de corretaje con acceso directo al mercado
- Posibilidad de revertir o doblar posiciones con un solo clic
- Cerrar todas las posiciones abiertas con un solo clic
- Crear y compartir capturas de pantalla automáticamente
- Trading algorítmico con cAlgo
- Gráfico de ticks de tamaño completo
*
Participar en el concurso es muy fácil. ¡Abra una cuenta demo y únase a la próxima ronda del concurso demo semanal cTrader!

Y cuando ya haya practicado suficiente con nuestros concursos demo semanales cTrader, ¿por qué no aprovechar nuestra fantástica promoción?: ¡Abrir una cuenta real cTrader y conseguir un bono de depósito del 50%!

*
Concurso demo semana cTrader de OctaFX​*


----------



## OctaFX (21 Sep 2016)

*OctaFX lanza la MT5​*




OctaFX ha ampliado su oferta una vez más para asegurarse de proporcionar las mejores condiciones de trading del sector: en esta ocasión proporcionará a sus usuarios la capacidad de operar en la plataforma de trading MT5. OctaFX ofrece spreads inigualablemente bajos y operaciones libres de comisiones, tanto en plataformas MT4 como MT5.

MT5 destaca por su nuevo interfaz, que permite a los usuarios mostrar gráficos de precios en 21 escalas temporales diferentes y tener abiertos simultáneamente hasta 100 gráficos de divisas distintos.

Las nuevas características clave de MT5 dan a los operadores capacidad para:

- Abrir posiciones con un clic directamente desde la ventana ‘Observación del mercado’
- Analizar tendencias y reconocer patrones gracias a más de 80 indicadores ya integrados
- Realizar verificaciones retroactivas (backtest) y optimizar sus EAs con un avanzado ‘Probador de estrategia’
- Mantenerse actualizado con las próximas noticias gracias al ‘Calendario económico’ integrado
- Colocar dos nuevos tipos de órdenes pendientes: órdenes Buy Stop Limit y Sell Stop Limit
- Abrir coberturas: operaciones múltiples sobre el mismo símbolo, incluso si van en direcciones opuestas

Mejorando aún más su oferta a los usuarios, OctaFX anunciará en breve una renovación de sus tipos de cuenta y sus condiciones. MT5 entrará en el paquete de la nueva Cuenta Pro de OctaFX. Puede buscar más información en la página de Noticias de la Empresa de OctaFX.

Para abrir una nueva cuenta MT5 Pro, haga clic aquí. Vaya a la página de descargas a fin de elegir la versión de MT5 que se adapte mejor a usted. MT5 está disponible para PC, iOS y Android, y usted también puede operar desde su navegador.


----------



## OctaFX (6 Oct 2016)

*OctaFX entusiasma a los traders con su oferta de nuevas cuentas​*




​
OctaFX, el bróker forex renombrado por ofrecer los spreads más bajos del sector, anunció hoy una completa renovación de sus cuentas de operaciones y sus condiciones, En su puja por responder constantemente a las solicitudes del cliente y mejorar su rendimiento de trading, OctaFX ha perfeccionado adicionalmente las condiciones tanto en sus cuentas MT4 como cTrader, y además ha lanzado una cuenta MT5 Pro completamente nueva.

La nueva cuenta Pro de OctaFX está diseñada a medida de los traders que desean sacar partido a las ventajas de la nueva plataforma MT5. La MT5 ofrece numerosas funcionalidades nuevas, incluyendo un nuevo y mejorado interfaz de usuario, la capacidad de cubrirse abriendo múltiples operaciones para el mismo símbolo, incluso en direcciones opuestas, y la habilidad de colocar órdenes Buy Stop Limit y Sell Stop Limit, por nombrar unas pocas.

Además de mejorar el trading en MT5, la nueva cuenta Pro de OctaFX ofrece a los usuarios spreads flotantes aún más bajos, a partir de 0,2 pips. Y para aquellos interesados en pares de divisas adicionales, índices (Nikkei 225, Nasdaq 100, S&P 500, Dow Jones 30), metales preciosos o petróleo crudo, ahora se incluyen un total de 44 instrumentos. La cuenta Pro está libre de comisiones y es la combinación de un límite de volumen mínimo de 0,01 lotes, apalancamiento de 1:200 y avanzadas herramientas de análisis MT5 que capacitan a los traders para adaptar su estrategia a cualquier entorno de mercado.

OctaFX ha combinado las mejores cualidades de sus viejas cuentas Micro y ECN en su recién mejorada cuenta MT4 Micro. Estas incluyen spreads desde 0,4 pips, un volumen mínimo de 0,01 lotes y apalancamiento de 1:500. El número de instrumentos de trading disponibles con la cuenta MT4 Micro se ha visto incrementado hasta incluir 28 pares de divisas, así como oro y plata. Ya no es posible crear nuevas cuentas ECN, pero los actuales usuarios de los antiguos tipos de cuentas (MT4 o cTrader) pueden seguir usando dichas cuentas para operar.

Los traders interesados en tener acceso directo al mercado tienen ahora capacidad para seleccionar la renovada cuenta cTrader ECN. Esta cuenta presenta spreads brutos desde 0,0 pips, comisiones competitivas y 35 pares de divisas, junto con oro y plata y cotizaciones de nivel II.

“Hemos escuchado atentamente a nuestros clientes y desarrollado una gama de cuentas diseñadas no solo para dar servicio a casi todas las necesidades de nuestros traders, sino también para proporcionar condiciones de trading líderes en el sector”, afirmó un portavoz de OctaFX. “Nos hemos forjado una reputación de procurar que nuestros clientes sean lo primero, y nos emociona ser capaces una vez más de entusiasmar a los traders de OctaFX.com con unas condiciones de trading sin rival”.

He aquí lo que dicen algunos clientes de OctaFX:

_¡Me encanta la cuenta Pro! Tiene spreads extremadamente bajos, incluye más instrumentos y es mucho más interesante tener CFD y energías en la plataforma OctaFX._

Muhammad Hafizul Abdul Rashid​

_Me encantan los spreads. He tomado muy buena nota de que dispone de platino y paladio, y 1:200 es un buen apalancamiento, creo que es seguro… Esta cuenta pro tiene índices, OctaFX nunca los había ofrecido antes. Estoy muy feliz._

Maxim Ferberov​
Para saber más sobre las cuentas OctaFX, o si desea abrir una nueva cuenta OctaFX MT5 Pro, MT4 Micro o cTrader ECN, por favor haga clic aquí.


----------



## OctaFX (11 Oct 2016)

*Ronda 55 del concurso demo Champion de OctaFX: 1.000$ para los ganadores!*




El concurso demo Champion de OctaFX es un reto real para campeones reales, por eso vamos a felicitar a los traders del mes, que han sido los mejores en la Ronda 55. El premio de 1.000$ se ha repartido entre los siguientes maestros del Forex:


La primera posición, con un premio de 500 USD, es para el señor Dejan Kostovski, de Macedonia.
La segunda posición, con un premio de 300 USD, es para el señor Yuliantono, de Indonesia.
La tercera posición, con un premio de 100 USD, es para el señor Putra Nugraha, de Indonesia.
El último participante en el concurso es el señor Zainal Efendi, de Indonesia, que ha ganado 100 USD.
¿Cuáles son los secretos de sus éxitos y sus experiencias de trading? He aquí algunas de las excitantes historias de nuestros campeones.

*Primera posición: señor Dejan Kostovski, de Macedonia*
_Ser un campeón de OctaFX es algo grande. Es fantástico saber que, durante un momento, fuiste el mejor en algo que deseabas mucho.

Por lo general, opero durante las sesiones de Londres y Nueva York (y a veces también las de Tokio), siempre buscando una buena oportunidad para entrar en el mercado. El calendario económico ayuda mucho, por lo que mi trading está de alguna manera programado. Presté mucha atención a los eventos macro, pues es muy probable que pueden afectar la dirección del mercado. En algunos días estuve muy activo y el trading ocupó buena parte de mi tiempo.

Mi objetivo es el trading real, pero me gustaría continuar participando en sus concursos; todos ellos son muy buenos. Y también me encantaría volver a ganar.

Cuando vi el ranking justo 6 días antes del final del concurso, consulté el calendario económico y decidí operar durante los eventos más probables de movimiento del mercado.

Tenía un plan para correr un riesgo en el último día del concurso para ser ganador. Y lo puse en práctica.

La verdad es que en esta Ronda del concurso demo Champion de OctaFX no utilicé ninguna estrategia específica. Solo operé durante los acontecimientos de mayor influencia. También me arriesgué para subir de ranking y obtener un gran beneficio en el último día del concurso. Intenté anticipar cuánto iban a moverse EURUSD y GBUSD para especular hacia abajo. Mi ganancia más espectacular fue cuando se anunciaron las cifras del informe de nóminas no agrícolas y las del índice de Precios al Consumo. Tuve también algunas pérdidas, pero solo una vez. Y fue solo un 20%.

Si me piden un consejo, creo que un trader no necesita una cantidad concreta de tiempo para convertirse en un verdadero profesional. Los traders experimentados dicen que aprenden nuevas cosas cada día para continuar mejorando, así que la continuidad y la coherencia son los puntos más importantes en eso. Los buenos traders son aquellos que son capaces de ajustar sus estrategias y aprender acerca de sí mismos,

Pero si tuviera que generalizar, diría que hacen falta 6 meses y hasta 2 años de trabajo activo para convertirse en un trader experto.
_
*Segunda posición: señor Yuliantono, de Indonesia*
_¡Estoy feliz y orgulloso se haber conseguido el segundo premio! No he operado mucho ni con demasiada frecuencia; solo lo hago cuando tengo tiempo libre. Pero me encantan los concursos, creo que son una gran oportunidad.

¿Que cuál es la clave de mi éxito? Paciencia y disciplina, por supuesto. En trading, no existe nada más importante que la paciencia y la disciplina. La estrategia que yo aplico se basa en la forma del gráfico de velas. Continuaré explorando esta técnica en el futuro. Las mayores ganancias las consigo cuando se publican las noticias principales.

Me ha llevado mucho tiempo dominar mis técnicas de trading. Creo que hacen falta entre 5 y 10 años para llegar a ser un buen trader.
_
*Tercera posición: señor Adi Putra Nugraha, de Indonesia*
_¡Estoy contento de figurar en la lista de los ganadores! No he dedicado mucho tiempo al trading en general y a los concursos en particular – pero me gustan y ganar ha sido una agradable sorpresa. No sé si participaré en otras promociones en el futuro, pero, de todos modos, fue una gran cosa tomar parte en esta ronda del Champion de OctaFX. MI estrategia favorita es la capacidad de controlar las emociones. No es demasiado fácil y lleva su tiempo, pero al final vale la pena.
_
*El ultimo participante en el concurso: el señor Zainal Efendi, de Indonesia*
_¡Claro que quiero mejorar mi rendimiento! Mi objetivo es batir a los otros concursantes y ser el campeón de la próxima ronda. He aprendido una valiosa lección y quiero intentar algunas técnicas más la próxima vez. Si, hay algunas cosas que quiero repetir, con la esperanza de hacer un mejor trabajo en el futuro. Para mi, las órdenes buy limit y sell limit son las claves para obtener beneficios y evitar pérdidas. Respecto al tiempo, hacen falta no menos de 3 años para ser un buen trader, pero supongo que tengo que ir aprendiendo y practicando.
_

El concurso demo Champion de OctaFX le ofrece un fondo de premios de 1.000$ y una excelente oportunidad de probar sus habilidades en el trading sin ningún riesgo financiero. Todo lo que tiene que hacer es operar dentro de un mes y llegar a ser el líder de la ronda en la fecha final! Es fácil tomar parte en el concurso demo Champion de OctaFX: basta con inscribirse aquí y convertirse en uno de los campeones!

*
Concurso demo Champion de OctaFX: conseguir el éxito​*


----------



## OctaFX (18 Oct 2016)

*Ronda 53 del concurso demo semanal cTrader: ¡400 $ para cinco ganadores!​*




¿Preparados para conocer los resultados de la Ronda 53 del concurso demo semanal cTrader de OctaFX? Cinco destacados traders comparten el bien merecido fondo para premios de 400 $. Estos son nuestros ganadores:


La primera posición, con un premio de 150$, es para el señor Puji Harno de Indonesia.
 La segunda posición, con un premio de 100$, es para el señor Sutini de Indonesia.
 La tercera posición, con un premio de 75$, es para el señor Misran Marbawi de Indonesia.
 La cuarta posición, con un premio de 50$, es para el señor Mahmoud Ahmed Abed Alaziz de Egipto.
 La quinta posición, con un premio de 25$, es para el señor Prabhulal Rugnathbhai Rupala de India.
Participar en el concurso demo semanal de OctaFX es rápido y fácil. Cada nueva ronda dura solo una semana; así pues, si no le gusta tener que esperar mucho para operar, ¡este concurso es perfecto para usted! Todo lo que tiene que hacer es abrir una cuenta demo en cTrader y comenzar a operar. No se requiere ningún depósito y no comporta riesgos financieros. Si todavía no está familiarizado con la plataforma cTrader, he aquí algunas de sus ventajas:


Capacidades de corretaje y acceso directo al mercado;
 Trading móvil;
 Nivel II de profundidad de mercado;
 Gráfico de ticks de tamaño completo;
 Invertir posición en un clic;
 Doblar posición en un clic;
 Escalar posiciones;
 Abrir y cerras posiciones en un solo clic,
 …¡y mucho más!
No deje escapar la oportunidad y abra una cuenta para participar en la próxima ronda del concurso demo semanal cTrader de OctaFX.


*Concurso demo semanal cTrader de OctaFX: ¡pruebe a ganar!​*


----------



## OctaFX (31 Oct 2016)

*OctaFX: cambios en las condiciones de trading para el US30, el NAS100 y el SPX500​*




OctaFX actualiza sus condiciones de trading para los índices de EEUU. Nos gustaría informarte de que a partir del 31.10 el apalancamiento para los índices US30, NAS100 y SPX 500 se verá reducido de 1:50 a 1:10 en la plataforma de trading MetaTrader 5. El apalancamiento se reducirá desde el 31 de octubre y hasta el 14 de noviembre debido a la probabilidad de que pueda haber una elevada volatilidad durante las elecciones presidenciales de EEUU.

Nos gustaría que tuvieras en cuenta que podrían introducirse modificaciones adicionales dependiendo de la volatilidad del mercado.

Deseamos pedirte disculpas por cualquier inconveniente que esto pueda causarte. Por favor, ponte en contacto con nuestro servicio de Atención al Cliente en caso de que tengas cualquier pregunta. Si detectaras cualquier fallo, por favor informa inmediatamente del mismo a support@octafx.com.


----------



## OctaFX (1 Nov 2016)

*OctaFX: Cambios en los horarios de trading debido al final del horario de verano​*

Por favor, ten en cuenta que el viernes 4 de noviembre de 2016 la negociación de todos los instrumentos disponibles se cerrará a las 23:00 EET (horario del servidor) debido al hecho de que los EEUU pasan a horario estándar la semana siguiente.






Los horarios de trading retornarán a la normalidad a partir del domingo, 6 de noviembre de 2016.

Además, a partir del 31 de octubre y hasta el 4 de noviembre de 2016 la negociación de metales, petróleo e índices se abrirá y cerrará 1 hora más temprano de lo habitual (horario del servidor). No olvides tener en cuenta este hecho cuando planifiques tus operaciones.

Para tu comodidad, aquí tienes la tabla de horarios (31 de octubre – 4 de noviembre):






*Por favor, observa que la restricción en algunos índices se desplaza en consonancia.

Para el AUS 200 el horario restringido es entre las 08:30-09:10 EET (en lugar de entre las 09:30-10:10)

Para el US30, el NAS100 y el SPX500 el horario restringido es entre las 22:15-22:30 EET (en lugar de entre las 23:15-23:30).

Ten en cuenta el hecho de que cualquier posición que esté abierta en el momento del cierre de las horas de negociación se verá prorrogada hasta la siguiente jornada.

Deseamos pedirte disculpas por cualquier inconveniente que esto pueda causarte. Por favor, ponte en contacto con nuestro servicio de Atención al Cliente en caso de que tengas cualquier pregunta. Si detectaras cualquier fallo, por favor informa inmediatamente del mismo a support@octafx.com.


*¡Gracias por elegir OctaFX como tu Bróker Forex de gama alta!​*


----------



## -H- (1 Nov 2016)

Cudiado con este broker no cuenta con ninguna licencia en España, opera desde un paraiso fiscal y muchos clientes les acusan de estafa
octafx estafa - Buscar con Google


----------



## OctaFX (7 Nov 2016)

*Cambios en las condiciones de trading debido a las elecciones presidenciales en EEUU​*




Apreciados clientes, además de la actualización de las condiciones de trading en los índices de EEUU a causa de las próximas elecciones presidenciales de EEUU, nos gustaría informaros sobre los siguientes cambios en las condiciones de trading, que tendrán lugar entre el 7 y el 9 de noviembre en todas las plataformas y cuentas.


El apalancamiento se reducirá a 1:200 para los pares de divisas y a 1:50 para los metales y el petróleo.
 Los márgenes exigidos se incrementarán 5 veces para cuentas con un saldo superior a 10.000$ (o su equivalente).
Todo esto se debe al hecho de que durante el período de las elecciones presidenciales en EEUU se espera mayor volatilidad, liquidez baja y ensanchamiento en los diferenciales de precios (spreads). Se espera que las condiciones de trading retornen a la normalidad a las 00:00 EET (horario del servidor) del 10 de noviembre.

Nos gustaría recordaros que a partir del 31.10 el apalancamiento para los índices US30, NAS100 y SPX500 se verá rebajado desde 1:50 hasta 1:10 en la plataforma Metatrader 5. El apalancamiento será reducido entre el 31 de octubre y el el 14 de noviembre.

Por favor, tened en cuenta esta información mientras planificáis vuestras operaciones.

Nos gustaría que estéis sobre aviso de que podrían efectuarse cambios adicionales dependiendo de la volatilidad del mercado. Nos gustaría pediros disculpas por cualquier inconveniente que todo esto pueda ocasionaros. Por favor, poneros en contacto con Asistencia al Cliente en caso de que tengáis cualquier pregunta. Si detectaseis cualquier fallo, por favor poneros en contacto con support@octafx.com.


----------



## OctaFX (10 Nov 2016)

*Las condiciones de trading retornarán a la normalidad el 10 de noviembre*




Apreciados clientes,

OctaFX desea haceros saber que la posición financiera de la compañía no se ha visto afectada negativamente durante el período de las elecciones presidenciales en EEUU.

Nos gustaría que estéis al tanto de que los cambios que tuvieron lugar durante el período de elecciones presidenciales en EEUU retornarán a la normalidad esta noche, 10 de noviembre. A fin de llevarlo a efecto realizaremos un mantenimiento técnico programado de 10 minutos. No será posible operar el 10 de noviembre entre las 00:00 EET (horario del servidor) y las 00:10 EET (horario del servidor).

Por favor, ten en cuenta esta información cuando planifiques tu trading.

En caso de tener cualquier pregunta, no dudes en contactar con nuestro premiado servicio de Atención al Cliente: support@octafx.com.


----------



## OctaFX (23 Nov 2016)

*Horarios de trading por Acción de Gracias en EEUU*





*Apreciados traders:*

El Departamento Técnico de OctaFX desea informaros de que, debido a la próxima festividad de Acción de Gracias, hemos alterado la agenda de trading en varios instrumentos negociables. Entre el 24 de noviembre y el 25 de noviembre de 2016, la agenda de trading para algunos instrumentos e índices se verá modificada. Por favor, ten en cuenta la siguiente agenda cuando planifiques tu operativa.

Para tu comodidad, te proporcionamos la tabla de horarios (EET, hora del servidor):





Por favor, ten en cuenta el hecho de que cualquier operación que siga abierta cuando cierre el horario de negociación será prorrogada a la siguiente jornada (roll over).

Nos gustaría pedirte disculpas por cualquier inconveniente que estas modificaciones te puedan causar. Por favor, contacta con nuestra Atención al Cliente en caso de que tengas cualquier pregunta. Si ocurre cualquier fallo, por favor informa del mismo inmediatamente a support@octafx.com


*¡Gracias por elegir OctaFX como tu Bróker Forex de primer nivel!*


----------



## OctaFX (28 Dic 2016)

*¡OCTAFX ESTÁ NOMINADA A 4 PRESTIGIOSOS TÍTULOS EN LOS “FOREX AWARDS” 2016!*





OctaFX tiene la gran satisfacción de ser apreciada por clientes y expertos en trading, y nos sentimos orgullosos de anunciar las emocionantes noticias: ¡OctaFX ha sido elegida para optar a 4 nominaciones en los Forex Awards 2016!

Puedes registrarte en el sitio web de Forex Awards y votarnos siguiendo los enlaces que hay a continuación:

- Mejor bróker Forex
- Mejor bróker Forex, Europa
- Bróker con la mejor ejecución
- Mejor bróker ECN/STP

Forex Awards, una división de Forex-Ratings, otorga el reconocimiento de millares de clientes a las empresas que actúan como bróker en Forex.

La inclusión en Forex-Awards.com supone un reconocimiento de los servicios con el más elevado nivel de calidad ofrecidos por los nominados y ganadores, ¡y este año la empresa OctaFX tiene la gran satisfacción de estar representada en cuatro nominaciones!


*¡Apreciamos su apoyo! ¡Elija OctaFX como su mejor Bróker para Forex en 2016!*


----------



## OctaFX (19 Ene 2017)

*CONCURSO DEMO ‘OCTAFX CHAMPION’, RONDA 58: TRES FACTORES PRINCIPALES PARA EL ÉXITO*




¡Estamos listos para anunciar a los felices ganadores de la Ronda 58 en el concurso demo OctaFX Champion! El fondo de 1000 USD para premios se repartió entre cuatro traders, y esta vez fueron los siguientes:

- *1er puesto*, premiado con *500 USD*, para *Mr. Karsono Muslamat* de *Indonesia*
- *2º puesto*, premiado con *300 USD*, para *Mr. Said Yacouti *de *Marruecos*
- *3er puesto*, premiado con *100 USD*, para *Mr. Muhlish Tri Hidayat* de *Indonesia*
- *Al último puesto* en el concurso, *Mr. Eka Birawan* de *Indonesia*, se le conceden *100 USD*

¿Quieres aprender cuáles son los principales factores de éxito en el trading? He aquí lo que nuestros ganadores nos dijeron:
*
1ER PUESTO: MR. KARSONO MUSLAMAT DE INDONESIA*

_Estoy muy feliz y orgulloso de haber ganado este concurso, esta victoria es como un reconocimiento para mí. En realidad, este concurso no consumió todas mis horas del día, solo operé a ciertas horas que consideraba cruciales para operar. Siempre estoy abierto a las oportunidades de participar en un concurso real, y esta victoria podría ser un punto de inflexión para convertirme en un trader de éxito en este terreno. La clave para mi éxito es mi disciplina y mi fe en las técnicas de trading que utilizo. Mi estrategia es evitar decisiones apresuradas y aguardar al momento oportuno para abrir una posición. La pérdida que experimenté fue trivial, y no tuve ningún beneficio significativo, pero cada vez que abrí una posición siempre gané algún pequeño beneficio que eventualmente me ayudó a ganar. Tras unos pocos fallos que tuve durante estos 2 años, puedo decir humildemente que soy un buen trader._

*2º PUESTO: MR. SAID YACOUTI DE MOROCCO*

_¡Guau, me siento tan bien por conseguir al menos el segundo puesto! He estado siguiendo la competición de cerca durante un mes, y luego pensé que era un buen momento para intentarlo yo también. Y sí, quiero participar también en próximas rondas. Supongo que el factor clave para mi éxito fue un minucioso análisis a plazo intermedio, durante todo el concurso. Mi estrategia se describe con una simple frase: compra a un precio bajo y vende a un precio alto. ¿No es realmente simple y perfecto?También obtuve una lección valiosa de este concurso: sufrí más pérdidas cuando estaba usando una estrategia de largo plazo. No estoy seguro de cuánto tiempo lleva convertirse en un buen trader, porque aún estoy aprendiendo. Pero creo que podemos convertirnos en buenos traders si tenemos autocontrol e intentamos ser tan pacientes como podamos._

*3ER PUESTO: MR. MUHLISH TRI HIDAYAT DE INDONESIA*

_¡Gracias a Dios! Estoy muy feliz, no esperaba después de tres años de participar en el concurso demo, ¡pero finalmente me convertí en uno de los ganadores! En términos de horas de trading, solo operé entre las 5 y las 7 am, hora local. Después desconectaba mi teléfono y comenzaba con mis rutinas diarias. A veces también operaba por la tarde, cuando llegaba a casa tras el trabajo. Si Dios quiere, participaré de nuevo en el concurso. En mi opinión hay tres factores de éxito al operar: 1. Dominar las técnicas; 2. Controlar las emociones; 3. Paciencia. Solo usé una técnica durante el concurso y llevo usándola unos 10 meses. Para ser exactos, utilicé Fibonacci. He estado operando en Forex durante 3 años, y hasta ahora mi retorno sobre el capital es de cerca del 30%. Hasta ahora, aún no soy el mejor, pero estoy intentando serlo._

¡Únase a los ganadores de la Ronda 60 del concurso demo OctaFX Champion! ¡Tan solo abra una nueva cuenta y comience a operar!


*¡Conviértase en uno de los Campeones de OctaFX!*


----------



## iron34 (19 Ene 2017)

Muy bueno.

Un saludo.


----------



## OctaFX (17 Feb 2017)

*OCTAFX: ¡MEJOR BRÓKER FOREX DE EUROPA POR SEGUNDO AÑO SEGUIDO!*





OctaFX ha sido reconocido como el Mejor Bróker de Europa 2016 por Forex-Awards.com.

Una vez que fuimos nominados para cuatro prestigiosos títulos en los Forex Awards 2016, los traders votaron ¡y nos han señalado como el Mejor Bróker Forex de Europa por segundo año consecutivo! El pasado año hemos sido reconocidos por nuestra creciente presencia en la UE, y el premio de este año supone una magnífica declaración para OctaFX: cada vez más clientes europeos usan nuestro excelente servicio. Al nominar brokers como ‘mejor bróker de Europa’, los expertos tuvieron en cuenta el historial operativo y la reputación, que OctaFX mejora cada año. Nos gustaría daros las gracias por votar: ¡inspiráis a toda nuestra compañía para mejorar!

Nos gustaría recordarte que ForexAwards.com, una filial de Forex-Reatings.com, proporciona reconocimiento a empresas de correduría financiera en FX por parte de miles de clientes. El mercado forex europeo puede ser descrito como uno de los mejores en términos de desarrollo y regulación,y estamos más que encantados de operar con éxito en beneficio de nuestros clientes europeos.

*
Manténgase en contacto para saber más sobre los premios y reconocimientos del año 2016: ¡la temporada solo acaba de comenzar!*


----------



## OctaFX (6 Mar 2017)

*OCTAFX RECIBE EL PREMIO DE FX REPORT A LAS MEJORES CONDICIONES DE TRADING 2016*





En 2016, OctaFX ofreció un paquete de nuevas y mejoradas condiciones de trading que merecieron reconocimiento como condiciones punteras en el sector por parte de la publicación FX Report, cuyos expertos analistas evalúan instituciones financieras en todo el mundo. OctaFX también ha sido premiado por la publicación Forex Report como Mejor Broker Forex STP 2016, un título que se nos ha concedido en dos años consecutivos. 

Las valoraciones de los clientes reflejan elevados niveles de apreciación e implicación con nuestras nuevas condiciones de trading, y estas han recibido rápidamente la aclamación de los expertos del sector. Los Forex Report Awards están diseñados para homenajear a los mejores proveedores de servicio al cliente, los innovadores del sector y aquellos en la vanguardia de uno de los mercados más competitivos del mundo: áreas todas ellas en las que OctaFX ha sido reconocido recientemente como líder del mercado.

Echa otro vistazo a nuestras galardonadas condiciones de trading: 





Para ver nuestra oferta completa de cuentas, haz clic aquí.

"OctaFX continúa suministrando el mejor entorno de trading que hay disponible en el mercado de hoy", según declaró un portavoz de OctaFX. "Nuestra misión es mejorar continuamente y cumplir exigencias sobre robustez y tiempo real que reclaman nuestros tradrers, de modo que puedan llevar a efecto sus estrategias para hacer crecer sus ingresos". Tenemos mucha confianza en que los traders no podrán encontrar una oportunidad mejor para operar por internet en ninguna otra parte".


*Abre una cuenta con OctaFX ahora mismo ¡y disfrtuta de las mejores condiciones del mercado!*


----------



## OctaFX (13 Abr 2017)

*HORARIOS DE TRADING PARA LA SEMANA SANTA DE 2017*​
OctaFX desea informarte de los cambios en los horarios de trading durante el período vacacional de Semana Santa.

El jueves, 13 de abril, el AUS200 está abierto desde las 02:50 hasta las 17:00 EET. El viernes 14 y el lunes 17 de abril cierto número de mercados están cerrados.

Por favor, ten en cuenta las modificaciones en los horarios de trading para los siguientes instrumentos durante el período vacacional de Semana Santa.





Recuerda que cualquier posición que siga abierta a la hora en que se cierra la negociación se verá prorrogada hasta la siguiente jornada.

Puedes hablar con nuestro equipo de Asistencia al Cliente 24 horas al día, 5 días a la semana.

Si ocurre cualquier fallo, por favor informa sobre ello inmediatamente en support@octafx.com


*¡Gracias por elegir OctaFX como tu bróker Forex preferido!*


----------



## OctaFX (27 Abr 2017)

*CAMBIOS EN LAS CONDICIONES DE TRADING POR LA SEGUNDA VUELTA DE LAS ELECCIONES PRESIDENCIALES EN FRANCIA*





Informamos a los clientes que tienen una cuenta con nosotros que nuestros requisitos de margen cambiarán debido a la segunda vuelta de las elecciones presidenciales en Francia. Los siguientes cambios estarán vigentes desde las 00:00 EEST del viernes 5 de mayo de 2017 hasta las 00:00 EEST del martes 9 de mayo de 2017.

El apalancamiento se reducirá a 1:200 en pares de divisas, a 1:50 en metales y crudo y a 1:10 en índices.

Se espera una elevada volatilidad con el anuncio de los resultados de la segunda vuelta, con gaps de precios en la apertura de órdenes. Rogamos tengáis todo esto en cuenta a la hora de planear la jornada de trading.

Además, podrían darse cambios adicionales según la volatilidad del mercado. Nos disculpamos por los inconvenientes que todo esto pueda causar a nuestros clientes. Si tenéis dudas o preguntas, os invitamos a poneros en contacto con nuestro servicio de Atención al cliente.

OctaFX se enorgullece de ofrecer a sus clientes un entorno de trading seguro y estable. Todos estos pasos sirven para ayudaros a gestionar el riesgo y asegurar que nosotros podemos mantener un servicio que pone las necesidades y la satisfacción de nuestros clientes ante todo.


*Gracias por elegir OctaFX como tu trader de forex preferido.*


----------



## OctaFX (28 Abr 2017)

*CAMBIOS EN LA AGENDA DE TRADING POR LA CELEBRACIÓN DEL 1 DE MAYO EN EL REINO UNIDO Y EUROPA*





Desde OctaFX deseamos informarte de los cambios en la agenda de trading el día 1 de mayo.

*Lunes, 1 de mayo: las transacciones con los instrumentos FRA40, EUSTX50, GER30, ESP35, UK100 estarán cerradas.*

Recuerda que cualquier posición que siga abierta a la hora en que se cierra la negociación se verá prorrogada hasta el siguiente día.

Puedes hablar con nuestro equipo de Asistencia al Cliente 24 horas al día, 5 días a la semana.

Si ocurriera cualquier fallo, por favor informa inmediatamente sobre el mismo en support@octafx.com

*
¡Gracias por elegir OctaFX como tu bróker de Forex preferido!*


----------



## OctaFX (3 May 2017)

*CAMBIOS EN LAS CONDICIONES DE TRADING POR LA SEGUNDA VUELTA DE LAS ELECCIONES PRESIDENCIALES EN FRANCIA*





Informamos a los clientes que tienen una cuenta con nosotros que nuestros requisitos de margen cambiarán debido a la segunda vuelta de las elecciones presidenciales en Francia. Los siguientes cambios estarán vigentes desde las 00:00 EEST del viernes 5 de mayo de 2017 hasta las 00:00 EEST del martes 9 de mayo de 2017.

El apalancamiento se reducirá a 1:200 en pares de divisas, a 1:50 en metales y crudo y a 1:10 en índices.

Se espera una elevada volatilidad con el anuncio de los resultados de la segunda vuelta, con gaps de precios en la apertura de órdenes. Rogamos tengáis todo esto en cuenta a la hora de planear la jornada de trading.

Además, podrían darse cambios adicionales según la volatilidad del mercado. Nos disculpamos por los inconvenientes que todo esto pueda causar a nuestros clientes. Si tenéis dudas o preguntas, os invitamos a poneros en contacto con nuestro servicio de Atención al cliente.

OctaFX se enorgullece de ofrecer a sus clientes un entorno de trading seguro y estable. Todos estos pasos sirven para ayudaros a gestionar el riesgo y asegurar que nosotros podemos mantener un servicio que pone las necesidades y la satisfacción de nuestros clientes ante todo.


*Gracias por elegir OctaFX como tu trader de forex preferido!*


----------



## SuperTrader (7 May 2017)

¿Sois se los brokers de Forex con promociones y bonos por darse de alta?


----------



## OctaFX (11 May 2017)

SuperTrader dijo:


> ¿Sois se los brokers con promociones y bonos por darse de alta?



Estimado SuperTrader,

Puede encontrar toda la información de nuestras promociones y bonos aquí:
Forex trading contests on real and demo accounts - OctaFX
50% Deposit bonus from OctaFX

Saludos cordiales,
OctaFX

---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 12:14 ----------

*CONCURSO CHAMPION DEMO DE OCTAFX, RONDA 62: VALIOSAS LECCIONES Y OPERACIONES PROVECHOSAS*




A finales de abril toca a su fin la Ronda 62 del concurso Champion Demo de OctaFX.

Enhorabuena a otros cuatro traders que han compartido el fondo de premio de 1000 USD este mes.

*La primera posición* con un premio de *500 USD* va a parar a *Anggun Dwi Octaviana*, de *Indonesia*.
*La segunda posición* con un premio de *300 USD* es para *Cok Raka Trisnu Yudhana*, de *Indonesia*.
*La tercera posición* con un premio de *100 USD* va a parar a *Said Yacouti*, de *Marruecos*.
*El último participante* del concurso, *ChieuD*, de *Vietnam* recibirá *100 USD*

Hemos hablado con nuestros ganadores para descubrir cómo se sienten ahora que forman parte de los campeones de OctaFX y qué técnicas han utilizado para llegar a lo más alto.

*1ª POSICIÓN: ANGGUN DWI OCTAVIANA DE INDONESIA*
_Nunca pensé que iba a ganar el concurso. En lugar de pasarme todo el día del concurso operando, preferí concentrarme en operar bien y en utilizar mi tiempo de manera eficiente. Este éxito sin duda me anima a participar en otros concursos. No me asusta probar cosas nuevas o diferentes, y creo que esto es lo que me ha ayudado a triunfar en esta ocasión, además de no quitar el ojo de las condiciones de mercado y de saber reconocer fallos en mis propios análisis.

Mi estrategia trataba de observar los patrones en los gráficos de velas en MT4 y realizar análisis detallados en patrones históricos. Este primer premio es mi triunfo más espectacular hasta el momento, pero también he perdido en otras rondas del concurso. Creo que se necesita al menos un año para aprender a ser un buen trader._

*2ª POSICIÓN COK RAKA TRISNU YUDHANA DE INDONESIA*
_Estoy muy agradecido a OctaFX por organizar este concurso y espero que sigan cosechando éxitos.

Al principio del concurso pasaba mucho tiempo analizando precios para determinar cuándo debía abrir una posición, pero cuando vi que el tiempo pasaba y que había conseguido una 2ª plaza, decidí no abrir más posiciones nuevas. Parte de mi estrategia es evitar errores potenciales en mis análisis. Tengo mucha paciencia y no creo que sea buena idea correr demasiado para tratar de ser el mejor. Siempre utilizo análisis técnico y fundamental cuando opero, pero sé que un análisis es solo eso, un análisis, y creo que esto juega a mi favor.

He experimentado flotante negativo varias veces en algunas posiciones, pero no tuve pérdidas importantes porque cuando planteo mis operaciones lo que hago es implementar una estrategia de reducción del riesgo. Tomé beneficios generosos en varias ocasiones - creo que la probabilidad es una de las claves de tener beneficios.

Se necesita más de un año para llegar a ser un trader de éxito, y se necesita concentración y estudiar duro. A mí no me funciona utilizar varios tipos de análisis; si tengo demasiados conceptos analíticos que considerar, acabo haciendo demasiadas suposiciones -y menos decisivas- cuando abro posiciones. _
*
3ª POSICIÓN: SAID YACOUTI DE MOROCCO*
_¡Es estupendo ser uno de los campeones de OctaFX! Estuve muy encima del concurso durante todo el mes pasado, y me he pensado cuidadosamente todas y cada una de las operaciones. Como me ha ido tan bien en esta ronda, tengo intención de participar en otros concursos promocionales.

El factor clave de mi éxito fue emplear análisis a medio plazo durante todo el concurso. Mi estrategia puede describirse con una sola frase: comprar barato y vender caro. En este concurso he aprendido una valiosa lección: me di cuanta de que perdía más cuando empleaba estrategias a largo plazo.

Aún estoy aprendiendo a operar, de modo que no puedo decirte cuánto tiempo se necesita para tener éxito en los mercados. Creo que todo el mundo tiene potencial para llegar a ser un buen trader, siempre y cuando se arme de paciencia y de control._


Únete a estos traders en su viaje de trading. Mantén la mirada puesta en el premio y regístrate hoy para participar en la siguiente ronda del Concurso Demo Champion, de OctaFX.


*CONVIÉRTETE EN UN CAMPEÓN OCTAFX*


----------

